# Big Fire!



## Dutch6

On the Island. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Dutch6

Word is The Lighthouse is up in smoke.


----------



## mainman

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> Word is The Lighthouse is up in smoke.


I think  finally got tired of her internet woes and snapped...:sad:


----------



## RoseRed

I am glad it isn't the Dry Dock.


----------



## jwwb2000

Yes.  The lighthouse is engulfed in flames and the Village Inn is blazin as well......from Jameo


----------



## Dutch6

Lots of black smoke and I can see at leat ten fire trucks down the street. Still not sure which place or places it is. It looks to be in the Bowen's/Lighthouse area.


----------



## bresamil

MMDad said:
			
		

> I got engaged there. Burn baby burn!


  Stop that!  

  And check the spelling on your siggy.


----------



## bresamil

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Yes.  The lighthouse is engulfed in flames and the Village Inn is blazin as well......from Jameo


You guys positive its not the Tiki?  You know they gotta clear the land for the Hyatt. :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

My bud works near...

Bud: there are 7 fires
Bud: lighthouse inn
Bud: bowen's inn
Bud: all you keep hear is things blowing up
Bud: and the wind is blowing the fire from house to house


----------



## nomoney

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Yes. The lighthouse is engulfed in flames and the Village Inn is blazin as well......from Jameo


listening to the scanner now, definantly may be more then one building involved already.


----------



## Dutch6

bresamil said:
			
		

> You guys positive its not the Tiki? You know they gotta clear the land for the Hyatt. :shrug:


Not even close YET!


----------



## Dutch6

nomoney said:
			
		

> listening to the scanner now, definantly may be more then one building invovled already.


From what I can see from my office it is several buildings.


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:
			
		

> listening to the scanner now, definantly may be more then one building involved already.


Dayum!  I guess I'll make a nosey road trip over after work today.


----------



## mAlice

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> My bud works near...
> 
> Bud: there are 7 fires
> Bud: lighthouse inn
> Bud: bowen's inn
> Bud: all you keep hear is things blowing up
> Bud: and the wind is blowing the fire from house to house



As windy as it is, the whole freakin' island could go up in smoke.


----------



## tjstalcup

We can see it from work, across teh water.  The sky is full of black smoke!

We heard an explosion from the gas tanks next to lighthouse inn.

Bowen's is on fire, and the owner of lighthouse inn called my boss ( i guess they're friends) and said there are 7 fires.

Apparently the wind is carrying the fires to homes now.



yowsa!


----------



## CMC122

Wow!


----------



## tjstalcup

now me and my office mate have decided to take our lunch break, and go drive down there, why?

becuase we're stupid, that's why!

wish me luck


----------



## Nickel

bresamil said:
			
		

> And check the spelling on your siggy.


Maybe he's Australian. :shrug:


----------



## mainman

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> now me and my office mate have decided to take our lunch break, and go drive down there, why?
> 
> becuase we're stupid, that's why!
> 
> wish me luck


Make sure you get in the way and hamper the firefighters efforts and clog the area with yet more un necessary traffic...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Let's hope it reaches the Tiki Shack.


----------



## jwwb2000

There are so many trucks they are backed up to Catamaran's


----------



## nomoney

mainman said:
			
		

> Make sure you get in the way and hamper the firefighters efforts and clog the area with yet more un necessary traffic...


  and take pictures too


----------



## CMC122

elaine said:
			
		

> As windy as it is, the whole freakin' island could go up in smoke.


----------



## jwwb2000

nomoney said:
			
		

> and take pictures too



the one that lives in the banana box under the bridge will be posting pics here in a bit


----------



## BuddyLee

mainman said:
			
		

> Make sure you get in the way and hamper the firefighters efforts and clog the area with yet more un necessary traffic...






			
				nomoney said:
			
		

> and take pictures too


 I told him to grab a disposable.


----------



## nomoney

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> the one that lives in the banana box under the bridge will be posting pics here in a bit


----------



## BuddyLee

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> the one that lives in the banana box under the bridge will be posting pics here in a bit


 Woo Hoo for Cannon Rebel


----------



## mainman

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> the one that lives in the banana box under the bridge will be posting pics here in a bit


If her connection stays up long enough...


----------



## cattitude

My dad just came across the bridge...said you can see 5-6 buildings on fire.  Said it appeared to be from Kingfisher area south...but couldn't tell if Kingfisher was on fire.


----------



## MMDad

bresamil said:
			
		

> And check the spelling on your siggy.




Thanks.


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> If her connection stays up long enough...



It will.  They were back


----------



## BuddyLee

Check this out...

http://www.thebaynet.com/scanner/


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Don't know if this was already posted.....

but apparently there is a brush fire at the Chesapeake Biological Labratory, and thought is that the embers from that have started the now 3 alarm fire at the lighthouse.......(per the scanner)


----------



## AK-74me

uh oh Dad's boat might be in big trouble


----------



## Chasey_Lane

AK-74me said:
			
		

> uh oh Dad's boat might be in big trouble


I dock my yacht at Solomons, too.


----------



## RoseRed

From the 3rd floor of my building I could see a ton of smoke.


----------



## AK-74me

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I dock my yacht at Solomons, too.



I think he just put it back in the water after painting the bottom this past weekend, not sure though. But if he did, it will be right in that area.


----------



## RoseRed

Sister called Carmen's - no answer.


----------



## Penn

It's possible that a good portion of the island is in jeopardy then?


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sister called Carmen's - no answer.




I should hope not.


----------



## nomoney

is it the lighthouse restaurant? Or the lighthouse lighthouse by the museum?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Let's hope it reaches the Tiki Shack.


You got your wish. The Tiki is history.


----------



## BadGirl

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Don't know if this was already posted.....
> 
> but apparently there is a brush fire at the Chesapeake Biological Labratory, and thought is that the embers from that have started the now 3 alarm fire at the lighthouse.......(per the scanner)


Yikes!  One of my sisters works at CBL.  No answer on her phone.....hope everyone is ok.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

nomoney said:
			
		

> is it the lighthouse restaurant? Or the lighthouse lighthouse by the museum?


Restaurant


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Beat me to it


----------



## harleygirl

A co-worker of mine lives over there, his son is walking over there now.  So far he said the lighthouse is almost completely burned down, some boats are burning, and there is another active fire behind the Tiki Bar.


----------



## rack'm

SOLOMONS, Md. -- A four-alarm fire has been reported on Solomons Island in Calvert County.

Several restaurants are on fire, News4 reported, including the Lighthouse Inn. Numerous boats also are on fire.

There is no word on what caused the blaze.

If you have images or video of the fire, send them via e-mail to myvideo@nbc4.com.


----------



## nomoney

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Restaurant




are you being serious about tiki?


----------



## willie

nomoney said:
			
		

> is it the lighthouse restaurant? Or the lighthouse lighthouse by the museum?


Restaurant


----------



## cattitude

Channel 4 reporting boats are on fire...and it is now a 4th Alarm.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

nomoney said:
			
		

> are you being serious about tiki?


Yes. Sharon just called me to tell me.


----------



## kwillia

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Beat me to it


NBC4.com is saying multiple boats are on fire too...

BREAKING NEWS: 4-Alarm Fire Reported On Solomons Island

POSTED: 1:20 pm EST March 15, 2006
UPDATED: 1:26 pm EST March 15, 2006

Email This Story | Print This Story 

SOLOMONS, Md. -- A four-alarm fire has been reported on Solomons Island in Calvert County.

Several restaurants are on fire, News4 reported, including the Lighthouse Inn. Numerous boats also are on fire.

There is no word on what caused the blaze.


----------



## nomoney

the bridge is shut down now


----------



## CMC122




----------



## 2ndAmendment

nomoney said:
			
		

> the bridge is shut down now


The road onto the island has been closed for a while.


----------



## cattitude

I feel ill.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Yes. Sharon just called me to tell me.


Dang, I was just kidding, too.  

As a co-worker of mine just said, "It'll take them a week to rebuild it."


----------



## Tina2001aniT

cattitude said:
			
		

> I feel ill.


 
This is very sad indeed.... :sad:


----------



## Dutch6

Looks to be under control at this point.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Well the Tiki could be rebuilt in weeks. It is not like it is a great structure or anything. But getting the insurance paperwork done might take all summer.


----------



## BuddyLee

Kevin Bacon:  Remain calm!  All is well!  ALLLLL ISSSS WELLLLLLL!

I'm sure they'll rebuild, it's a money pit down there.


----------



## citysherry

cattitude said:
			
		

> I feel ill.




Me too! This is just sad as crap!


----------



## CableChick

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Well the Tiki could be rebuilt in weeks. It is not like it is a great structure or anything. But getting the insurance paperwork done might take all summer.


 
I have an order in @ orientaltradingcompany.com  ... Tiki ala CableChick will be opening soon!


----------



## AK-74me

Any word on people? Anyone hear if everyone made it out ok?


----------



## Jameo

Lighthouse and Bowens are byebye


----------



## kwillia

This statement just in from someone working at the Solomon's True Value...

"Lighthouse Inn and the apartments next to it are on the ground."


----------



## BuddyLee

Jameo said:
			
		

> Lighthouse and Bowens are byebye


All that smoke!


----------



## BuddyLee

kwillia said:
			
		

> This statement just in from someone working at the Solomon's True Value...
> 
> "Lighthouse Inn and the apartments next to it are on the ground."


Jease, seems so quick.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Jameo said:
			
		

> Lighthouse and Bowens are byebye


 
Wow....soooo saddening......


----------



## Dutch6

Jameo said:
			
		

> Lighthouse and Bowens are byebye


Great pic's Jameo, unfortunately not a great subject.  Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

There are 101 people viewing this thread, I don't think I have ever seen so many....


----------



## RoseRed

My Mom reported that she could see flames & trucks down in the Tiki area...


----------



## baileydog

Does anyone iknow if they plan to close bridge.


----------



## mAlice

doesn't OrneryPest live down in that area?


----------



## BuddyLee

Photo's from before...

http://www.lighthouse-inn.com/

...and poor Pepper's boat.  http://www.lighthouse-inn.com/boatbar.htm


----------



## Chasey_Lane

If you're not already addicted to Yoplait Whips, grab a chocolate raspberry one next time you're at the grocery store.


----------



## mAlice

baileydog said:
			
		

> Does anyone iknow if they plan to close bridge.



It may be closed.  I heard someone ask on the scanner if it was closed, then my phone rang.


----------



## Shannie0308

baileydog said:
			
		

> Does anyone iknow if they plan to close bridge.


 

I read earlier in this thread bridge is closed, but I have no idea. I am far away from there.


----------



## sockgirl77

mfg:


----------



## Jameo

The bridge is still open and traffic is flowing fine


----------



## Dutch6

baileydog said:
			
		

> Does anyone iknow if they plan to close bridge.


The bridge is open and traffic IS flowing.


----------



## nomoney

RoseRed said:
			
		

> My Mom reported that she could see flames & trucks down in the Tiki area...


called tiki, someone answered :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> If you're not already addicted to Yoplait Whips, grab a chocolate raspberry one next time you're at the grocery store.


 I don't know if it was Yoplait whips, but I had some white chocolate raspberry yogurt awhile back that was soooo good.  I think I want to go buy some now.


----------



## sockgirl77

Jameo said:
			
		

> The bridge is still open and traffic is flowing fine


Until someone runs into the side of it b/c they can help but to look off to the right. :rubberneckers:


----------



## Jameo

and no smoke is even coming from down by the tiki bar area tardos


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:
			
		

> called tiki, someone answered :shrug:



She's across over at the end of Dowell Road watching.


----------



## aps45819

Baynet just crashed


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> This statement just in from someone working at the Solomon's True Value...
> 
> "Lighthouse Inn and the apartments next to it are on the ground."


I have a friend who lived in those apartments.  Airgasm - you should know who I'm talkiing about.


----------



## CableChick

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't know if it was Yoplait whips, but I had some white chocolate raspberry yogurt awhile back that was soooo good. I think I want to go buy some now.


 
Chocolate Raspberry frozen yogurt sounds good!


----------



## sockgirl77

*LPMedic...*

I see you watching. Any official news?


----------



## Wenchy

elaine said:
			
		

> doesn't OrneryPest live down in that area?



Yes.


----------



## Fenrir51

Jameo said:
			
		

> and no smoke is even coming from down by the tiki bar area tardos



Thats not what I heard....

I was driving down 2 and 4 when some firetrucks came by hallin ass.


----------



## Geek

The wind is crazy today. The firefighters must have their hands full.


----------



## CMC122

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Baynet just crashed


I couldn't get on them from the gitgo


----------



## Dutch6

All the smoke is gone now.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't know if it was Yoplait whips, but I had some white chocolate raspberry yogurt awhile back that was soooo good.  I think I want to go buy some now.


I've always like yogurt, but I've been addicted to Yoplait Whips for several weeks now, if not 2-3 months.  They are a yummy, low-cal snack!  I usually have one every day for lunch, and then maybe 2-3 times a week after dinner.


----------



## nomoney

wonder how many dumbasses are going to go home and try to finish burning all the crap they raked up during the nice weather


----------



## Dutch6

nomoney said:
			
		

> wonder how many dumbasses are going to go home and try to finish burning all the crap they raked up during the nice weather


Too many.


----------



## BuddyLee

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> All the smoke is gone now.


So is everything left to burn.


----------



## Jameo

Fenrir51 said:
			
		

> Thats not what I heard....
> 
> I was driving down 2 and 4 when some firetrucks came by hallin ass.




I can see everything that is going on on the island from my house.  The tiki is fine


----------



## Dutch6

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> So is everything left to burn.


I think there are three buildings left.


----------



## vraiblonde

Holy crap!

I was wondering why we had this influx of forum registrations all of a sudden.

Damn.  The Lighthouse...


----------



## ylexot

nomoney said:
			
		

> wonder how many dumbasses are going to go home and try to finish burning all the crap they raked up during the nice weather


Not me...I learned my lesson a few weeks ago.


----------



## aps45819

Jameo said:
			
		

> I can see everything that is going on on the island from my house.  The tiki is fine


Should help the parking problem on opening day


----------



## Geek

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> Too many.


----------



## morganj614

I always had fun at Bowens.


----------



## virgovictoria

Jameo said:
			
		

> I can see everything that is going on on the island from my house.  The tiki is fine


Some people's kids, huh?


----------



## daydreamer

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I always had fun at Bowens.


not anymore.

A friend of mine had a running bill with them. I called him and he wants to know should he pay it or not?


----------



## CMC122

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Some people's kids, huh?


----------



## Tigerlily

129 viwing now. I hope news 4 gets a helo out there for some footage.


----------



## tjstalcup

Okay, so we went down to the island, couldn't get past the health clinic, couldn't see anything from the Capt's Table, so we went across the bridge.  On our way to the bridge, a man got into a fight with a cop, because he wanted to get down on the island, all we saw was him rush the cop from behind.

So on our way back from St. Mary's, all we saw was black smoke.  Saw a few hellicopters getting dip buckets.

We saw trucks from st. mary's, even North Beach, which is like 45 - 60 minutes away.

Then we saw an old couple run into the back of a cop car, and tore up their car like crazy, the cop car was fine, and the K-9 in the back seat was barking like crazy.

Seems like the best time to speed in Calvert right now,


----------



## sockgirl77

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I always had fun at Bowens.


Taco night.


----------



## tjstalcup

http://www.nbc4.com/news/8028886/detail.html


----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Holy crap!
> 
> I was wondering why we had this influx of forum registrations all of a sudden.
> 
> Damn. The Lighthouse...


Quick, move this thread to the private forum...:cha---ching:


----------



## tjstalcup

A couple of reports are in that the boats on the other side of the Tiki Bar are aflame.


----------



## virgovictoria

daydreamer said:
			
		

> not anymore.
> 
> A friend of mine had a running bill with them. I called him and he wants to know should he pay it or not?


I'm accepting all payments!    Cash only, though...


----------



## sockgirl77

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> http://www.nbc4.com/news/8028886/detail.html


POSTED: 1:20 pm EST March 15, 2006
UPDATED: 1:33 pm EST March 15, 2006


----------



## Jameo

More pictures...


----------



## nomoney

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> A couple of reports are in that the boats on the other side of the Tiki Bar are aflame.


you missed some posts while you were gone being nosey-you should catch up.


----------



## Softballkid

CNN is also showing stuff on it if the only channels you can get right now are base (PAX River) channels..


----------



## RoseRed

mainman said:
			
		

> Quick, move this thread to the private forum...:cha---ching:


----------



## itsbob

Jameo said:
			
		

> I can see everything that is going on on the island from my house.  The tiki is fine


Pictures woman.. we need PICTURES>.. one nice one sent out on e-mail here form atop the bridge.. island from Bowens on down covered in smoke.. wind is blowing towards the TIKI


----------



## Dutch6

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> 129 viwing now. I hope news 4 gets a helo out there for some footage.


It's hovering over the Island now.


----------



## Pandora

I read bits and pieces of this thread and I'm just sick to my stomach.  

Like Jazz said, it is too windy for a fire of any sort today.


----------



## willie

Jameo......is that your photo of Slomons on News4's site?  Good shot.


----------



## sockgirl77

willie said:
			
		

> Jameo......is that your photo of Slomons on News4's site?  Good shot.


Looks like it.


----------



## nomoney

willie said:
			
		

> Jameo......is that your photo of Slomons on News4's site? Good shot.


jameo's famous


----------



## mAlice

Jameo said:
			
		

> More pictures...




Jameo, you've been published!


----------



## Pandora

Jameo's pictures really put it in perspective.  There isn't going to be much of an island left.


----------



## citysherry

willie said:
			
		

> Jameo......is that your photo of Slomons on News4's site?  Good shot.



I hope you get paid for it, if it is your picture!


----------



## vraiblonde

Jameo said:
			
		

> More pictures...


I cannot friggin' believe it....


----------



## Fenrir51

But did *SHE* get paid? lol.

(edited to make the old bag who gave me -rep. Happy now?)


----------



## rack'm

willie said:
			
		

> Jameo......is that your photo of Slomons on News4's site?  Good shot.




I hope she gets paid for it.....


----------



## morganj614

elaine said:
			
		

> Jameo, you've been published!



Now her head will get so big, she won't be able to squeeze it through The Pub door


----------



## OrneryPest

elaine said:
			
		

> doesn't OrneryPest live down in that area?


 
Yes.  I live about five blocks north of the fire.  I'm staying to heck away until the people who know what they're doing are finished doing what they gotta do.  Tomorrow I'll stroll down and rubberneck.


----------



## somdjonx

*Solomons Is Burning*

http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1816


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Now her head will get so big, she won't be able to squeeze it through The Pub door




If she can get her ass through the door, the head will follow.


----------



## mAlice

OrneryPest said:
			
		

> Yes.  I live about five blocks north of the fire.  I'm staying to heck away until the people who know what they're doing are finished doing what they gotta do.  Tomorrow I'll stroll down and rubberneck.




Just wanted to know if you were okay.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Agee

Jameo said:
			
		

> Lighthouse and Bowens are byebye


Thanks for the pics J-mo! 

So sad!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

somdjonx said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1816


:noshiat:


:boxorox:


----------



## nomoney

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> :noshiat:
> 
> 
> :boxorox:


that's the name of the article he just posted


----------



## daydreamer

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> :noshiat:
> 
> 
> :boxorox:


----------



## tjstalcup

Congratulations Jamie, too bad no credit


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> :noshiat:
> 
> 
> :boxorox:



A link was being provided.  People have had trouble getting on the bay   ... :boxorox:


----------



## Jameo

Sure looks like my picture.  I haven't heard anything from them.   I'll be expecting a check in the mail


----------



## daydreamer

just got off the phone w/ someone standing on dock in front of tiki

NO fire at tiki or immediate area.  Lighthouse GONE, Bowens restaurant/bar GONE, apartments in front of lighthouse GONE.  Fire contained from his perspective/vantage point.

helos, lots of aparatus, lots of water (air and land) being dumped still.  looks undercontrol.


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> Sure looks like my picture.  I haven't heard anything from them. I'll be expecting a check in the mail


there's a little slideshow now with three of your pics


----------



## cattitude

daydreamer said:
			
		

> just got off the phone w/ someone standing on dock in front of tiki
> 
> NO fire at tiki or immediate area.  Lighthouse GONE, Bowens restaurant/bar GONE, apartments in front of lighthouse GONE.  Fire contained from his perspective/vantage point.
> 
> helos, lots of aparatus, lots of water (air and land) being dumped still.  looks undercontrol.



Victorian Inn okay?


----------



## tjstalcup

can't wait for this supposed video from baynet


----------



## Goobergrl6

wow this just sucks. I can not wrap my head around it all....


----------



## sockgirl77

elaine said:
			
		

> A link was being provided.  People have had trouble getting on the bay   ... :boxorox:


I thought that he/she was making an announcement to tell us that Solomons was on fire.


----------



## daydreamer

cattitude said:
			
		

> Victorian Inn okay?


Its ok.


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I thought that he/she was making an announcement to tell us that Solomons was on fire.



Now who's the boxorox?


----------



## vraiblonde

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> can't wait for this supposed video from baynet


This is why I coud never be a reporter.  I think it's crass to stand around videotaping people losing their homes and livelihoods.


----------



## tjstalcup

did anyone else hear the explosions we heard earlier?  gas tanks beside lighthouse inn?


----------



## daydreamer

cattitude said:
			
		

> Victorian Inn okay?



Still standing/ don't know if ok or not.


----------



## virgovictoria

I am glad to hear that no one has been hurt 

And, to the certain asshat with great tidings (you know who you are), very original   Yo' mama would be proud...


----------



## aps45819

Goobergrl6 said:
			
		

> wow this just sucks. I can not wrap my head around it all....


Sux to be a goober


----------



## tjstalcup

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This is why I coud never be a reporter.  I think it's crass to stand around videotaping people losing their homes and livelihoods.



this is true, but video tapes help fire-fighters, business owners learn, and also provide historical record, in 100 years, ppl will want to know the history of whatever is left on the island.

dammit, all i keep hearing are helicopters over my work, we are about 10 miles across the water from solomons, in lusby, we can see the back of the fire, and it is ablaze!


----------



## vraiblonde

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> this is true, but video tapes help fire-fighters, business owners learn, and also provide historical record, in 100 years, ppl will want to know the history of whatever is left on the island.


I know, but it's like doctors and sewer workers - glad someone will do it because I never would.


----------



## cattitude

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> dammit, all i keep hearing are helicopters over my work, we are about 10 miles across the water from solomons, in lusby, we can see the back of the fire, and it is ablaze!



You can still see fire?


----------



## nomoney

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> , we can see the back of the fire, and it is ablaze!


still?


----------



## daydreamer

http://www.thebaynet.com/index.cfm New picture


----------



## Fenrir51

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This is why I coud never be a reporter.  I think it's crass to stand around videotaping people losing their homes and livelihoods.



I dont think it would be that bad. I wonder if this will make it on the lame video shows you see on tv IE real tv.


----------



## jthompsonbts

Here is another picture.  The best up close shot yet.


----------



## Tigerlily

On "D's" and mines first actual date we went to Bowen's for open mike nite.


----------



## virgovictoria

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Here is another picture.  The best up close shot yet.


wow...  :heavysigh:


----------



## Steve

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Here is another picture. The best up close shot yet.


Send it to News4...they're paying nothing for them!


----------



## itsbob

It's your fault, you guys JINXED it,, it was doomed from that day forward..


----------



## Eleni

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> this is true, but video tapes help fire-fighters, business owners learn, and also provide historical record, in 100 years, ppl will want to know the history of whatever is left on the island.
> 
> dammit, all i keep hearing are helicopters over my work, we are about 10 miles across the water from solomons, in lusby, we can see the back of the fire, and it is ablaze!



I guess someone has to do it. People want to see it. And I'm sure someone with a video camera couldn't really help with the firefighting.
What I can't stand is footage of people startving without medical care. Wouldn't you be carrying some if you knew and were going to report?

I hope noone's hurt. doesn't sound like it at this point.


----------



## sockgirl77

elaine said:
			
		

> Now who's the boxorox?


----------



## Softballkid

Jameo, your famous, Ive now recieved your 13 pic file 3 times through email, and except for one, the people have sent it to atleast 20 people each... I knew I shoulda sat next to you at lunch... d*mmit..  I wasnt htinking..but I also didnt know about any of this during lunch


----------



## morganj614

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Jameo, your famous, Ive now recieved your 13 pic file 3 times through email, and except for one, the people have sent it to atleast 20 people each... I knew I shoulda sat next to you at lunch... d*mmit..  I wasnt htinking..but I also didnt know about any of this during lunch


----------



## daydreamer

morganj614 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Jameo

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Jameo, your famous, Ive now recieved your 13 pic file 3 times through email, and except for one, the people have sent it to atleast 20 people each... I knew I shoulda sat next to you at lunch... d*mmit..  I wasnt htinking..but I also didnt know about any of this during lunch



WOW!!!


----------



## tjstalcup

well i was watching a video on cnn.com, but then they took it down.


----------



## jwwb2000

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Jameo, your famous, Ive now recieved your 13 pic file 3 times through email, and except for one, the people have sent it to atleast 20 people each... I knew I shoulda sat next to you at lunch... d*mmit..  I wasnt htinking..but I also didnt know about any of this during lunch



I told ya you would start to figure stuff out


----------



## RoseRed

Bridge is open.  A friend of mine called me to find out what was going on and just crossed over to St. Mary's.


----------



## Christy

Jameo said:
			
		

> WOW!!!


Can I have your autograph?


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> WOW!!!


I've received your pics from 5 different sources so far...


----------



## jthompsonbts

Awesome photo's on the details of the story on www.thebaynet.com


----------



## Labs4Me

*Pathetic!!*

It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jameo said:
			
		

> WOW!!!


I keep getting it, too.


----------



## Softballkid

morganj614 said:
			
		

>



Dont worry, your first on the list of wimmins I gotta please from my secret crushes


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous.


You obviously haven't tried the Yoplait Whips.


----------



## SamSpade

So does anyone know when the Tiki Bar opening is gonna be?


----------



## vraiblonde

CNN is covering the Carlie Brucia sentencing.  I can't find this on the TV news anywhere.


----------



## Labs4Me

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't tried the Yoplait Whips.



Your an immature jackass


----------



## BuddyLee

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy *my business*! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds


I see...


----------



## mAlice

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!



Oh, shut up!


----------



## nomoney

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> Your an immature jackass


it's You*'re*


----------



## bresamil

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Jameo, your famous, Ive now recieved your 13 pic file 3 times through email, and except for one, the people have sent it to atleast 20 people each... I knew I shoulda sat next to you at lunch... d*mmit..  I wasnt htinking..but I also didnt know about any of this during lunch


She was on your right.


----------



## Eleni

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!



Which business? My fingers are crossed for you! Good luck.


----------



## Softballkid

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I told ya you would start to figure stuff out




Slowly, but surely


----------



## tjstalcup

i was on cnn, and they had a video of it, then all of a sudden, the video shut off, and now I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Christy

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!


----------



## morganj614

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Dont worry, your first on the list of wimmins I gotta please from my secret crushes



  and


----------



## sockgirl77

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> Your an immature jackass


No, she's trying to make light of everything. It's ok to smile every now and then. Where in the hell is your sense of humor? If we weren't concerned in here we wouldn't keep posting. JFC!


----------



## jwwb2000

bresamil said:
			
		

> She was on your right.



He was inbetween the Evil Twins


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> Your an immature jackass


----------



## CableChick

elaine said:
			
		

> Oh, shut up!


----------



## aps45819

nomoney said:
			
		

> it's You*'re*


Smart and good looking


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't tried the Yoplait Whips.


They must not leave welts or bruising..


----------



## vraiblonde

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive.


Like what?

Don't you worry - Southern Maryland always steps up to the plate when it comes to helping our neighbors through a tragedy.  But right now people are upset and how they deal with it is to make jokes.  It's just what people do.


----------



## RoseRed

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!



Shouldn't you be monitoring your business and not this website?


----------



## CMC122

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Like what?
> 
> Don't you worry - Southern Maryland always steps up to the plate when it comes to helping our neighbors through a tragedy. But right now people are upset and how they deal with it is to make jokes. It's just what people do.


----------



## Softballkid

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> He was inbetween the Evil Twins



I only got play outta the one on my left though, the other was to worried about Rose and Jazz....


----------



## AK-74me

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> i was on cnn, and they had a video of it, then all of a sudden, the video shut off, and now I can't find it anywhere!



It is there but it is on pipeline and I guess you either have to register and or pay for it to view.


----------



## CableChick

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!


 
What business is yours?


----------



## morganj614

People joke when things go wrong. It's human nature.  Just ask firefighters, police officers...etc.


----------



## tjstalcup

i did, i paid the 2.95 to get it, started watching it, and then they took it down


----------



## Softballkid

bresamil said:
			
		

> She was on your right.




  your so good to me


----------



## tjstalcup

sweet it's back up, anyone who wants to watch it, PM me and i'll PM u the username and signin


----------



## Fenrir51

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!




Wash the sand out of your vagina. Im surprised you have made it this far in life without a sense of humor.


----------



## dustin

...


----------



## AK-74me

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> i did, i paid the 2.95 to get it, started watching it, and then they took it down




It was there as of 2 mins ago when I posted now I don't see it anymore either.


----------



## Pandora

Fenrir51 said:
			
		

> Wash the sand out of your vagina. Im surprised you have made it this far in life without a sense of humor.




WHAT????


----------



## Chasey_Lane

dustin said:
			
		

> ...


What's the Marshamallow Man doing in Solomon's?


----------



## MehlHart

*boats in Harbor Sound Parking Lot*

Can someone tell me if the boats are on fire in the parking lot of Harbor Island Marina?


----------



## Softballkid

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> What's the Marshamallow Man doing in Solomon's?




How else you gonna make that many smores


----------



## duzzey1a

QUOTE: What's the Marshamallow Man doing in Solomon's? 

Its going to burn like in Ghostbusters, remember?


----------



## Fenrir51

Pandora said:
			
		

> WHAT????



I was referring to how up-tight they are.


----------



## BuddyLee

dustin said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## Labs4Me

Eleni said:
			
		

> Which business? My fingers are crossed for you! Good luck.


Thanks Eleni!


----------



## RoseRed

Softballkid said:
			
		

> How else you gonna make that many smores


:snort:


----------



## daydreamer

MehlHart said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if the boats are on fire in the parking lot of Harbor Island Marina?


Nope it is all fine and ok. If that is in front of the Tiki its ok


----------



## Chasey_Lane

duzzey1a said:
			
		

> QUOTE: What's the Marshamallow Man doing in Solomon's?
> 
> Its going to burn like in Ghostbusters, remember?


Are you the Key Master?


----------



## Softballkid

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :snort:




:shrug: seriously... I mean, if you cant control all the fire, might as well get fed while your waiting for it to calm down... ya know....




I know that wrong, but it just fits so well


----------



## gdogg16

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/silverGTI/BY-wambulance.jpg


----------



## MehlHart

It is directly in front of the marina building on the hill. Blue sailboat (Kestrel)


----------



## tjstalcup

http://www.nbc4.com/news/8028886/detail.html

click on IMAGES FROM TEH SCENE, 21 images close up!


----------



## sockgirl77

gdogg16 said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/silverGTI/BY-wambulance.jpg


----------



## 2ndAmendment

daydreamer said:
			
		

> just got off the phone w/ someone standing on dock in front of tiki
> 
> NO fire at tiki or immediate area.  Lighthouse GONE, Bowens restaurant/bar GONE, apartments in front of lighthouse GONE.  Fire contained from his perspective/vantage point.
> 
> helos, lots of aparatus, lots of water (air and land) being dumped still.  looks undercontrol.


That is good news. I just talked to Sharon and miss understood her. She said it had caught fire. Must have been put right out. :shrug:


----------



## Softballkid

gdogg16 said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/silverGTI/BY-wambulance.jpg




 hahahahahahahahah

If I could give karma, I would... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## morganj614

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> http://www.nbc4.com/news/8028886/detail.html
> 
> click on IMAGES FROM TEH SCENE, 21 images close up!



 is  that Nomo's dumpster in picture 14?


----------



## cattitude

OMG!

I hadn't seen these.     Look at the "images from scene"

http://www.nbc4.com/news/8028886/detail.html


----------



## RoseRed

gdogg16 said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/silverGTI/BY-wambulance.jpg


Someone copy and past this not as photobucket please.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't tried the Yoplait Whips.


  The name of this forum is "Chit Chat", Beavis.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Are you the Key Master?


----------



## Softballkid

gdogg16 said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/silverGTI/BY-wambulance.jpg



NO way yall, this sh*t was funny as hell.... since I can do it, I ask everyone who can, give this guy some green  

Ill get him when I get home


----------



## Labs4Me

CMC122 said:
			
		

>


I apologize if I freaked out and insulted people. It was pretty crazy though being a couple buildings down and seeing all this going on. It's upsetting to see people standing there watching their home or business burn to the ground. They were just in shock and I just wasn't seeing any humor in it. I guess people deal with things in their own way.


----------



## vraiblonde

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> http://www.nbc4.com/news/8028886/detail.html


Holy ####!    All those buildings nestled together like that, I'm surprised the whole Island didn't go up.

So what happened?  They think it started at Bowen's?


----------



## CMC122

cattitude said:
			
		

> OMG!
> 
> I hadn't seen these.  Look at the "images from scene"
> 
> http://www.nbc4.com/news/8028886/detail.html


  Very sad.


----------



## Pandora

What an awful mess.


----------



## vraiblonde

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> I guess people deal with things in their own way.


Don't worry - it's upsetting to be sitting here at a computer hearing about it.  I can't imagine actually seeing it.


----------



## mamissa3

I have to agree with that.....


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Holy ####!    All those buildings nestled together like that, I'm surprised the whole Island didn't go up.
> 
> So what happened?  They think it started at Bowen's?


I'm hearing gas line break at Lighthouse Inn... then explosion...:shrug:


----------



## Labs4Me

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be monitoring your business and not this website?


I have no power at my business so it's closed.


----------



## mAlice

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> I apologize if I freaked out and insulted people. It was pretty crazy though being a couple buildings down and seeing all this going on. It's upsetting to see people standing there watching their home or business burn to the ground. They were just in shock and I just wasn't seeing any humor in it. I guess people deal with things in their own way.




Yeah.  Like you lash out at strangers.  Psycho.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm hearing gas line break at Lighthouse Inn... then explosion...:shrug:


Wow, I wonder how true that is.


----------



## daydreamer

TROGDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TROGDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(anyone watch strongbad?) 

ownage pg 18


----------



## tjstalcup

damn


----------



## JabbaJawz

cattitude said:
			
		

> Victorian Inn okay?



That's where we got engaged. :sad:


----------



## danceintherain

As of 2:30 the only people being granted access to the Island were those picking up children from the Catholic School. Some others were being allowed on foot to check on properties. Cars werent being allowed passed the Marine Museum. The Lighthouse is pretty much gone as well as the restaurant and bar at Bowens and the condos/apartments to the right. Bowens Inn itself appeared alright. Several boats were damaged that were behind the Lighthouse and Bowens. Fire Trucks, Red Cross, Electric & Gas Company Trucks are all around.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm hearing gas line break at Lighthouse Inn... then explosion...


That is a damn shame.

And because I'm a nagin, I'm sitting here wondering if I should take their advertising down.


----------



## tjstalcup

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Wow, I wonder how true that is.




we heard an explosion, it was huge, for us to hear it 5 miles away, or however far we are.


----------



## gdogg16

Softballkid said:
			
		

> NO way yall, this sh*t was funny as hell.... since I can do it, I ask everyone who can, give this guy some green
> 
> Ill get him when I get home


I have no idea what the hell green is but thanks!  wambulance never lets me down.


----------



## CMC122

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> we heard an explosion, it was huge, for us to hear it 5 miles away, or however far we are.


Wow.


----------



## tjstalcup

they have video now

http://www.thewbalchannel.com/news/8029998/detail.html#


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> TROGDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TROGDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (anyone watch strongbad?)
> 
> ownage pg 18


----------



## MMDad

Baynet crashed, and channel 4 is slow as he!!. But we can count on SOMD!


----------



## bmd1011

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> It really shocks me how unsympathetic most of you seem to be. Talking about stupid yogurt snacks and making jokes right now is ridiculous. I am a business owner on Solomons and right now I'm praying that the firefighters can make sure the fire doesn't destroy my business! Stop thinking about yourselves for 2 seconds and have some compassion for the people that have lost their homes, jobs, boats and businesses!! There is absolutely no humor in this at all!! How would you feel if your homes burned to the ground or the business that you invested so much time and money into was gone? Maybe you should stop making light of a horrible issue and do something constructive and positive. People who lived in the apartments are probably without a place to stay, they have no extra clothes, etc. They may have lost pets. Maybe everyone should get together to try to help their neighbors instead of just being pissed that you might not be able to eat at your favorite restaurant! Grow up!!




I agree 100%!


----------



## Toxick

Holy hell...


I took my prom date to the Lighthouse Inn - I spun music over at Bowens during the weekends occasionally.



I'm just getting here and I haven't read the whole thread, so sorry if this stuff has already been answered, but WTF!

There's a school down there by the church - any word on it?

No idea what started it, I guess...

Any other major buildings/landmarks damaged or destroyed?

It's so windy today... is the fire under control at all???


----------



## tjstalcup

http://www.stmarystoday.com/


----------



## Softballkid

gdogg16 said:
			
		

> I have no idea what the hell green is but thanks!  wambulance never lets me down.



Dont worry, I think Im taking all the red for you.. Ive gotten an FU, tard, and another, but oh well.. I dont care.. they can kiss my country a$$  


Like I said, I know its sad, and its messed up.... but if we really wanna talk about sad and messed up, I can talk about how many signed up just to put something on THIS particular post... thats sad....


----------



## tjstalcup

watch channel 4 news at 5 and 6, they will have more than others it seems


----------



## danceintherain

Toxick said:
			
		

> Holy hell...
> 
> 
> I took my prom date to the Lighthouse Inn - I spun music over at Bowens during the weekends occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting here and I haven't read the whole thread, so sorry if this stuff has already been answered, but WTF!
> 
> There's a school down there by the church - any word on it?
> 
> No idea what started it, I guess...
> 
> Any other major buildings/landmarks damaged or destroyed?
> 
> It's so windy today... is the fire under control at all???


At 2:30 it appeared to be out. Tug boats were leaving


----------



## Ponytail

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> we heard an explosion, it was huge, for us to hear it 5 miles away, or however far we are.



Daggum...if the explosion was at Lighthouse Inn, anybody in there for lunch??  Any word on injuries or fatalities yet?  This could get bad ya'll.


----------



## tjstalcup

that's my question, do they serve lunch?


----------



## vraiblonde

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> http://www.stmarystoday.com/


He has a point in that it's past time for SoMD to go to a paid professional fire and rescue.  Not that the volunteers are doing a poor job - they're surprisingly good for volunteers.  But the population is too much for them now and it's just time.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Toxick said:
			
		

> Holy hell...
> 
> 
> I took my prom date to the Lighthouse Inn


 
I had prom dinner there too..... :sad:


----------



## cattitude

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Daggum...if the explosion was at Lighthouse Inn, anybody in there for lunch??  Any word on injuries or fatalities yet?  This could get bad ya'll.



  I didn't even think about that.


----------



## vraiblonde

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> that's my question, do they serve lunch?


No, so the only people that would have been in there would be admin and preps.


----------



## suzeQ

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> that's my question, do they serve lunch?



Looks like they don't open until 5 p.m. weekdays.


http://www.lighthouse-inn.com/


----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> He has a point in that it's past time for SoMD to go to a paid professional fire and rescue.  Not that the volunteers are doing a poor job - they're surprisingly good for volunteers.  But the population is too much for them now and it's just time.



Yep.  My oldest is a volunteer for PF...but he's in Iowa this week.  I've already heard from him asking WTF was happening.


----------



## Ponytail

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No, so the only people that would have been in there would be admin and preps.



That's good news I guess.


----------



## jthompsonbts

Video is up on the www.thebaynet.com


----------



## halljrh

any word on if the bridge is opened?


----------



## daydreamer

Got an idea folks.......

There is a huge group of car enthusiasts coming down to solomons this weekend on a cruise from annapolis.  I know the person organizing the drive and after explaining to him what was going on down here he mentioned a donation/benifit for the cruise.  Do you folks know who could benifit from something like this?  I think it could be a good oportunity to do something good for the locals who are most effected by this tragedy.

check the original link out here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493557

Feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dems4me

A friend of mine has a husband who works for the Hunttington FD, he said it was caused by a propane leak


----------



## danceintherain

halljrh said:
			
		

> any word on if the bridge is opened?


Bridge was open and traffic was moving at 2:30


----------



## MMDad

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Got an idea folks.......
> 
> There is a huge group of car enthusiasts coming down to solomons this weekend on a cruise from annapolis.  I know the person organizing the drive and after explaining to him what was going on down here he mentioned a donation/benifit for the cruise.  Do you folks know who could benifit from something like this?  I think it could be a good oportunity to do something good for the locals who are most effected by this tragedy.
> 
> check the original link out here
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493557
> 
> Feedback would be greatly appreciated


 Talk to Red Cross, and donate the rest to the local FD's.


----------



## cattitude

dems4me said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has a husband who works for the Hunttington FD, he said he was caused by a propane leak



Dems, if I have to tell you one more time....IT IS HUNTINGTOWN.


----------



## halljrh

danceintherain said:
			
		

> Bridge was open and traffic was moving at 2:30



Thanks I travel home that way was going to find an alternate route if need be


----------



## itsbob

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> I apologize if I freaked out and insulted people. It was pretty crazy though being a couple buildings down and seeing all this going on. It's upsetting to see people standing there watching their home or business burn to the ground. They were just in shock and I just wasn't seeing any humor in it. I guess people deal with things in their own way.



.. and don't worry, if help is needed, it will be given.

BUT what business is yours, Solomons, business' are going to need our support in the near future.


----------



## tjstalcup

agreed very much that the FD deserves to be paid down here in SOMD, can i hear time for a petition?

blah, doesn't do anything


----------



## BuddyLee

Maybe it's time for another SOMD forum bar donation drive.


----------



## CMC122

cattitude said:
			
		

> Dems, if I have to tell you one more time....IT IS HUNTINGTOWN.


  Huntington is Olde Bowie


----------



## BuddyLee

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> blah, doesn't do anything


*cough* county commissioners *sputter* *cough*


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> Dems, if I have to tell you one more time....IT IS HUNTINGTOWN.




Crap, I thought I had it right, but then I remembered how you always correct me on this so I'd better change it to be correct... I should have just left it Hunttingtown


----------



## baileydog

suzeQ said:
			
		

> Looks like they don't open until 5 p.m. weekdays.
> 
> 
> http://www.lighthouse-inn.com/




A co-workers mom had reservations for dinner tonight at Lighthouse.  God I loved that place.


----------



## CMC122

itsbob said:
			
		

> .. and don't worry, if help is needed, it will be given.
> 
> BUT what business is yours, Solomons, business' are going to need our support in the near future.


Good luck!  I'll sign it


----------



## aps45819

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Got an idea folks.......
> 
> There is a huge group of car enthusiasts coming down to solomons this weekend on a cruise from annapolis.  I know the person organizing the drive and after explaining to him what was going on down here he mentioned a donation/benifit for the cruise.  Do you folks know who could benifit from something like this?  I think it could be a good oportunity to do something good for the locals who are most effected by this tragedy.
> 
> check the original link out here
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493557
> 
> Feedback would be greatly appreciated


Didn't know you were a Dubber


----------



## dustin

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Got an idea folks.......
> 
> There is a huge group of car enthusiasts coming down to solomons this weekend on a cruise from annapolis.  I know the person organizing the drive and after explaining to him what was going on down here he mentioned a donation/benifit for the cruise.  Do you folks know who could benifit from something like this?  I think it could be a good oportunity to do something good for the locals who are most effected by this tragedy.
> 
> check the original link out here
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493557
> 
> Feedback would be greatly appreciated


 ...wish i still had my MK2 Jetta


----------



## Labs4Me

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Got an idea folks.......
> 
> There is a huge group of car enthusiasts coming down to solomons this weekend on a cruise from annapolis.  I know the person organizing the drive and after explaining to him what was going on down here he mentioned a donation/benifit for the cruise.  Do you folks know who could benifit from something like this?  I think it could be a good oportunity to do something good for the locals who are most effected by this tragedy.
> 
> check the original link out here
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493557
> 
> Feedback would be greatly appreciated



I think that sounds like a great idea! I was trying to come up with ideas to help out but I didn't know where to begin! I guess when more information is available about exactly how many people have been affected it might be easier to think of something. I'm not sure if some sort of fundraiser would be helpful or a clothes drive maybe.


----------



## tjstalcup

there goes baynet again, what an unreliable piece of ______

they do have video though, if u can get it to work 2 videos to be exact


----------



## CMC122

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Maybe it's time for another SOMD forum bar donation drive.


----------



## tjstalcup

CMC122 said:
			
		

>


 kinda new to it, but sounds good


----------



## aps45819

baileydog said:
			
		

> A co-workers mom had reservations for dinner tonight at Lighthouse.  God I loved that place.


They should call and cancell the reservation


----------



## Ehesef

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Video is up on the www.thebaynet.com


This piece of caca hasn't worked for the last hour.


----------



## itsbob

They just announced over the intercom here that the bridge would be closing shortly.. *L*

I've also heard from the break room.. Harbor Sounds is gone, Tiki is burnt to the ground, homes, and neighborhoods have burnt down... OOOOOH the humanity!!


----------



## mAlice

Ehesef said:
			
		

> This piece of caca hasn't worked for the last hour.



That's because everyone in southern maryland is trying to access it at the same time.


----------



## daydreamer

Ehesef said:
			
		

> This piece of caca hasn't worked for the last hour.


Its worked for me.


----------



## BuddyLee

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> kinda new to it, but sounds good


We raised up a pretty good portion of money that one night, I forget how much but we had fun in the process.


----------



## aps45819

dustin said:
			
		

> ...wish i still had my MK2 Jetta


or my Mk4 1.8t


----------



## CMC122

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Huntington is Olde Bowie


15 years as a member there and all my t-shirts say Huntington on it.  Leave for 3 years and they change it


----------



## mAlice

itsbob said:
			
		

> They just announced over the intercom here that the bridge would be closing shortly.. *L*
> 
> I've also heard from the break room.. Harbor Sounds is gone, Tiki is burnt to the ground, homes, and neighborhoods have burnt down... OOOOOH the humanity!!



Rumors of my death have been greatly exaggerated?


----------



## tjstalcup

itsbob said:
			
		

> They just announced over the intercom here that the bridge would be closing shortly.. *L*
> 
> I've also heard from the break room.. Harbor Sounds is gone, Tiki is burnt to the ground, homes, and neighborhoods have burnt down... OOOOOH the humanity!!




:buddy'ssnickershat:

WHAT???????????????????


jesus, i gotta leave soon then if the bridge is closing?

Jamie, can you confirm the tiki bar being gone?


----------



## Ponytail

elaine said:
			
		

> That's because everyone in southern maryland is trying to access it at the same time.



And a boat load of Canadiens, one or two that may or may not have lived in Solomons and others that may or may not have docked their boats in Solomons.


----------



## sushisamba

itsbob said:
			
		

> They just announced over the intercom here that the bridge would be closing shortly.. *L*
> 
> I've also heard from the break room.. Harbor Sounds is gone, Tiki is burnt to the ground, homes, and neighborhoods have burnt down... OOOOOH the humanity!!


I've been going to the tiki bar opening for 13 years.  Even spent my wedding night there  This is so awful for the folks that live there and the ones who like to visit.


----------



## BuddyLee

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> :buddy'ssnickershat:
> 
> WHAT???????????????????
> 
> 
> jesus, i gotta leave soon then if the bridge is closing?
> 
> Jamie, can you confirm the tiki bar being gone?


Ya' dingaling.


----------



## jthompsonbts

http://www.wusa9.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=47669


----------



## daydreamer

sushisamba said:
			
		

> I've been going to the tiki bar opening for 13 years.  Even spent my wedding night there  This is so awful for the folks that live there and the ones who like to visit.


   Look at nbc4.com and you can see that the Tiki is still standing.


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> They just announced over the intercom here that the bridge would be closing shortly.. *L*
> 
> I've also heard from the break room.. Harbor Sounds is gone, Tiki is burnt to the ground, homes, and neighborhoods have burnt down... OOOOOH the humanity!!


  Unless you know this to be true and valid information, you shouldn't post rumors.


----------



## jthompsonbts

You have to understand that the baynet.com is transfering video and photos for over 5,000 hits this hour alone.  SOMD is just hosting a forum with 300 and some posts.


----------



## tjstalcup

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> You have to understand that the baynet.com is transfering video and photos for over 5,000 hits this hour alone.  SOMD is just hosting a forum with 300 and some posts.




no one visits baynet.com, they should pack up and go home!

ever heard of dedicated hosting?


----------



## RoseRed

sushisamba said:
			
		

> I've been going to the tiki bar opening for 13 years.  Even spent my wedding night there  This is so awful for the folks that live there and the ones who like to visit.


I bet it was a hard, hot and sticky night.


----------



## Pete

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> You have to understand that the baynet.com is transfering video and photos for over 5,000 hits this hour alone.  SOMD is just hosting a forum with 300 and some posts.


Geez Mr Cleever, that Baynet sounds like the hop skippity bestest place to go.  

Oh yes, I forgot   cheezeball


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Unless you know this to be true and valid information, you shouldn't post rumors.


Notice the *L*... as in *Laughing*

I was getting a giggle out of everything going on here.. THEN they came on and announced the closing of the bridge..


----------



## deino2002

If in fact it was a propane leak that caused this, I'd hate to be the owner of the propane company....


----------



## Toxick

How could George Bush and FEMA let this happen??!?


What's the demographic makeup of Solomons? 

It's obvious that Bush doesn't care about whatever demographic is predominant in that area.


----------



## aps45819

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Even spent my wedding night there .


That's just sad


----------



## jthompsonbts

Dedicated on shared it is still more than most servers for a southern Maryland company can handle.  The problem is that the site is database driven to provide loads of content.  So everytime the site is hit is accesses the database even if nothing is shown.  So the server just cannot handle the database traffice being requested.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> Geez Mr Cleever, that Baynet sounds like the hop skippity bestest place to go.
> 
> Oh yes, I forgot   cheezeball


----------



## Penn

I just got off the phone to Ceff, co-owner of DiGiovanni's. He was there at the restaurant receiving deliveries, when the boom went off. He confirmed it was a propane gas leak, then an explosion at the Lighthouse Inn.

Numerous grassfires around the area in front and to the side of the Tiki Bar, from the gusty winds picking up embers, etc., but nothing significant. Lighthouse, as you know is gone, Bowens has substantial fire damage but might be able to be repaired.

They won't have any power until at least 5:00pm, the earliest.


----------



## itsbob

aps45819 said:
			
		

> or my Mk4 1.8t


V DUB in da house!!

LOVE the new VW commercials..

Time to unpimp der Auto


----------



## just.me

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Ya' dingaling.



I just drove over there - about 3:00 - the bridge was fine. Went to check on my boyfriend who lives there - he is fine....I cannot wait for him to move in!


----------



## woodchuck70

So what all is exactly gone from the nbc4 pics it's hard to get my bearings. I can see that the lighthouse is gone, and what looks like the backside of Bowin's Inn maybe? And the apartments that are just south of Lighthouse is that it? Not to make less of the situation but it seemed like it would have bene much worse.


----------



## itsbob

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Dedicated on shared it is still more than most servers for a southern Maryland company can handle.  The problem is that the site is database driven to provide loads of content.  So everytime the site is hit is accesses the database even if nothing is shown.  So the server just cannot handle the database traffice being requested.


Website designed by the same people that designed NMCI??


----------



## Daddy_O

itsbob said:
			
		

> V DUB in da house!!
> 
> LOVE the new VW commercials..
> 
> Time to unpimp der Auto



"oh snap"   
one of my favorites..


----------



## jthompsonbts

Just hear on www.stmarysscanner.com there is an accident with a schoolbus at 235 and shangri la drive.


----------



## dustin

aps45819 said:
			
		

> or my Mk4 1.8t


 remember beyotch you never even asked me if i wanted to buy it! if you would have i might have let you borrow it every once in a while....see what happens when you dont think of your fellow forumites!


----------



## Toxick

itsbob said:
			
		

> V DUB in da house!!
> 
> LOVE the new VW commercials..
> 
> Time to unpimp der Auto






I LOVE that commercial.

As of last night it officially replaced the GEICO caveman commercials as my favorite.



I still love me some Roast Duck with Mango Salsa, though.


----------



## Eleni

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Just hear on www.stmarysscanner.com there is an accident with a schoolbus at 235 and shangri la drive.



Yep - their scanner's still handling the traffic.


----------



## RoseRed

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Just hear on www.stmarysscanner.com there is an accident with a schoolbus at 235 and shangri la drive.



The sky is falling, the sky is falling!!!


----------



## Pete

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Just hear on www.stmarysscanner.com there is an accident with a schoolbus at 235 and shangri la drive.


You have the class of a tapeworm pimping your website here.  Why don't you do a U-turn and return to the colon from where you crawled from.

Unless you are over here reading because baynet is as boring as a colonic.


----------



## aps45819

dustin said:
			
		

> remember beyotch you never even asked me if i wanted to buy it! if you would have i might have let you borrow it every once in a while....see what happens when you dont think of your fellow forumites!


 sorry. After all this trouble I've been having with the Subaru, I'm really wishing I'd kept it.


----------



## RoseRed

Eleni said:
			
		

> Yep - their scanner's still handling the traffic.


How does a scanner handle traffic?


----------



## daydreamer

Pete said:
			
		

> You have the class of a tapeworm pimping your website here.  Why don't you do a U-turn and return to the colon from where you crawled from.
> 
> Unless you are over here reading because baynet is as boring as a colonic.


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:
			
		

> sorry. After all this trouble I've been having with the Subaru, I'm really wishing I'd kept it.


HA! Itz time to unjap your auto.


----------



## Pete

daydreamer said:
			
		

>


----------



## itsbob

Toxick said:
			
		

> I LOVE that commercial.
> 
> As of last night it officially replaced the GEICO caveman commercials as my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> I still love me some Roast Duck with Mango Salsa, though.



Which one have you seen??

There's like four in the series.. 

One with a WING.. Ja, it looks like it can fly..  Then they launch it with a Trebuchet..

One with a hood scoop.. Vat is it for??...  Sucking AIr...  Ja, it sucks.. Then the demolition ball comes in and destroys the car..

can't remember how the first one starts.. but it's when he pushes the button.. "Time to unpimp der auto"  And the GTI falls onto his car.. "Deutschland in da house"


----------



## daydreamer

Pete said:
			
		

>


----------



## dustin

aps45819 said:
			
		

> sorry. After all this trouble I've been having with the Subaru, I'm really wishing I'd kept it.


 dats right punk better be sorry.


----------



## MehlHart

can anyone tell us what is truly going on at the Island. Is the fire out and how much was actually destroyed. There has been a lot of rumor. Anyone actually on the scene?


----------



## Nickel

dustin said:
			
		

> remember beyotch you never even asked me if i wanted to buy it! if you would have i might have let you borrow it every once in a while....see what happens when you dont think of your fellow forumites!


  You wouldn't have bought it anyways, Mr. "I can't make up my mind about shiat".


----------



## Toxick

itsbob said:
			
		

> Which one have you seen??
> 
> There's like four in the series..



Whoa! I'm missing out on 3??! I'll be keeping my eye out for them - Ja!




			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> One with a hood scoop.. Vat is it for??...  Sucking AIr...  Ja, it sucks.. Then the demolition ball comes in and destroys the car..



This is the one I've seen.

_
If you vant to unpimp der ride say vaht!

Vaht?
_

*BANG!*



I crack up when he does the VDub "gang" sign too.


----------



## Ponytail

MehlHart said:
			
		

> can anyone tell us what is truly going on at the Island. Is the fire out and how much was actually destroyed. There has been a lot of rumor. Anyone actually on the scene?



Fire is out.  Lighthouse, Bowens and adjacent aprt/condo building is gone.  Tiki is fine.  bridge is open.  Power should return to the area by 5pm.

NBC4.com has good ariel pics showing he area.

PT


----------



## itsbob

MehlHart said:
			
		

> can anyone tell us what is truly going on at the Island. Is the fire out and how much was actually destroyed. There has been a lot of rumor. Anyone actually on the scene?


I'm sorry, the clock expired on that topic, we've moved onto VW commericals..


----------



## daydreamer

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Got an idea folks.......
> 
> There is a huge group of car enthusiasts coming down to solomons this weekend on a cruise from annapolis.  I know the person organizing the drive and after explaining to him what was going on down here he mentioned a donation/benifit for the cruise.  Do you folks know who could benifit from something like this?  I think it could be a good oportunity to do something good for the locals who are most effected by this tragedy.
> 
> check the original link out here
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493557
> 
> Feedback would be greatly appreciated



This is Daydreamers bro-in-law that posted this.
Anyone have anymore feedback on this????????


----------



## BuddyLee

Nickel said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have bought it anyways, Mr. "I can't make up my mind about shiat".


:smackdown:


----------



## jthompsonbts

I have a friend who owns the jewelry store on the end of Solomons Pier and he said that Bowens is gone, Lighthouse Inn was gone along with the condo building and one other building over there.  He said that there was reports of Boats on fire but he had not seen anything to verify that.


----------



## itsbob

Toxick said:
			
		

> Whoa! I'm missing out on 3??! I'll be keeping my eye out for them - Ja!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I've seen.
> 
> _
> If you vant to unpimp der ride say vaht!
> 
> Vaht?
> _
> 
> *BANG!*
> 
> 
> 
> I crack up when he does the VDub "gang" sign too.


Do a google for Unpimp your ride.. they are all online.. I was watching them and laughing my butt off here..

I had never seen the one with the Trebuchet on TV..


----------



## kwillia

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Fire is out.  Lighthouse, Bowens and adjacent aprt/condo building is gone.  Tiki is fine.  bridge is open.  Power should return to the area by 5pm.
> 
> NBC4.com has good ariel pics showing he area.
> 
> PT


You as journalist and jameo as your sidekick photographer would make a rockin' news team...


----------



## Nickel

Toxick said:
			
		

> Whoa! I'm missing out on 3??! I'll be keeping my eye out for them - Ja!


Here's two: http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=68816


----------



## itsbob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wey9--VVxAg


Unpimp your ride!


----------



## jthompsonbts

reports are saying it was a propane explosion.  I think it is terrorism.  Al-Queda.  Just Joking.


----------



## kwillia

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> reports are saying it was a propane explosion.  I think it is terrorism.  Al-Queda.  Just Joking.


So you are really saying it's Bush's fault, aren'tchu...


----------



## somdjonx

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> no one visits baynet.com, they should pack up and go home!
> 
> ever heard of dedicated hosting?




You're right J/O ...that's why the site crashed ...from all of the non-traffic!


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> ... aren'tchu...




Bless you.


----------



## itsbob

Ve just dropped it likes it hot!  V DUB representing Deutschland!!


----------



## dustin

Nickel said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have bought it anyways, Mr. "I can't make up my mind about shiat".


 which explains why i had three vehicles at the time...


----------



## Shannie0308

News 4 at 4 just did a live shot. Looks to be completely under control. They used jameo's pics on TV too. They just said contributed from a local.


----------



## jthompsonbts

Sounds like the St Marys Fire Companies are coming back into the county.


----------



## BuddyLee

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> They used jameo's pics on TV too. They just said contributed from a local.


----------



## ladylara

truly a shame.  anyone think they'll rebuild the lighthouse?


----------



## jthompsonbts

If they do I hope the food gets better.


----------



## Toxick

itsbob said:
			
		

> Do a google for Unpimp your ride.. they are all online.. I was watching them and laughing my butt off here..




I just found them online while I was searching for my new avatar.
_Vee just dropped it like it's hoooooooooot!_

 


I usually hate car commercials though.

These are *so* much better than "zoom-zoom-zoom!"


----------



## BuddyLee

ladylara said:
			
		

> truly a shame. anyone think they'll rebuild the lighthouse?


One would think that owning a business, especially a restaurant they'd have fire insurance.  It's a money pit down there as far as land goes, I'd rebuild.


----------



## CMC122

ladylara said:
			
		

> truly a shame. anyone think they'll rebuild the lighthouse?


They'd be crazy not too.


----------



## Wenchy

elaine said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Like you lash out at strangers.  Psycho.



Yeah.  Like you're a total b!tch.


----------



## General Lee

Labs4Me said:
			
		

> I apologize if I freaked out and insulted people. It was pretty crazy though being a couple buildings down and seeing all this going on. It's upsetting to see people standing there watching their home or business burn to the ground. They were just in shock and I just wasn't seeing any humor in it. I guess people deal with things in their own way.




No need to apologize to these people.


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> They'd be crazy not too.



I agree, there's loads of advertising all over the place for the Lighthouse Restaurant, there's billboards on route 5 and people wearing the t-shirts alone.


----------



## Eleni

MehlHart said:
			
		

> can anyone tell us what is truly going on at the Island. Is the fire out and how much was actually destroyed. There has been a lot of rumor. Anyone actually on the scene?




http://www.thebaynet.com/ story is back up but not the whole site.

Still want to know what caused it.


----------



## jthompsonbts

Eleni said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/ story is back up but not the whole site.
> 
> Still want to know what caused it.



Initial reports said a propane leak.  Some people say they heard an explosion.


----------



## Penn

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> Initial reports said a propane leak. Some people say they heard an explosion.


http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1404414&postcount=330

It was missed, I think.


----------



## vraiblonde

I appreciate the loyalty, folks, but I'm sure the Baynet crashed because they couldn't accommodate the influx of traffic, not to mention all the video downloads.

And I'm sure the Lighthouse will rebuild.  It would surprise me if he sold.


----------



## dems4me

Penn said:
			
		

> http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1404414&postcount=330
> 
> It was missed, I think.




 http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1404347&postcount=285


----------



## ladylara

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And I'm sure the Lighthouse will rebuild.  It would surprise me if he sold.


i truly hope they do - great establishment that we really enjoyed going to.  i doubt they'll have it back before we leave the area this summer, though.


----------



## jthompsonbts

News 4 just had a video about the fire and they are doing a live on the scene report at 5:00


----------



## crabcake

Sad, sad, sad! I was just talking about Solomons Island with a friend over lunch this afternoon.  Hope nobody was hurt, but it's hard to imagine a tragedy like this, and not see a couple fatalities, given the cause.


----------



## Eleni

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I appreciate the loyalty, folks, but I'm sure the Baynet crashed because they couldn't accommodate the influx of traffic, not to mention all the video downloads.
> 
> And I'm sure the Lighthouse will rebuild.  It would surprise me if he sold.



I like both sites. These forums rock and The Bay Net has the best local news. There's room for both, and they're both the best at what they respectively offer.


----------



## crabcake

jthompsonbts said:
			
		

> News 4 just had a video about the fire and they are doing a live on the scene report at 5:00


 Wonder how many forumites will dash over there to be in the background, trying to look casually cool and chic like they belong there for some reason.


----------



## Tigerlily

crabcake said:
			
		

> Wonder how many forumites will dash over there to be in the background, trying to look casually cool and chic like they belong there for some reason.


Hopefully if they do they will wear their SOMD.COM gear so we can easily spot them.


----------



## OrneryPest

crabcake said:
			
		

> Wonder how many forumites will dash over there to be in the background, trying to look casually cool and chic like they belong there for some reason.


 
Not me.  I'm gonna wait til tomorrow to do my rubbernecking.  No sense in getting in the way of folks who've got jobs to do.


----------



## BuddyLee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Maybe it's time for another SOMD forum bar donation drive.





			
				BuddyLee said:
			
		

> We raised up a pretty good portion of money that one night, I forget how much but we had fun in the process.


I might bring this up at the next SOMDghosthunter's meeting.  We're dedicated to helping the community, even if it is a small portion.  If not for the people of Solomon's then for the firefighters who get paid jack.


----------



## jthompsonbts

Eleni said:
			
		

> I like both sites. These forums rock and The Bay Net has the best local news. There's room for both, and they're both the best at what they respectively offer.



I agree.  As much as people complain about the baynet they all look there for news.  SOMD.com is strong on forums and classifieds.  I use both sites.


----------



## BuddyLee

crabcake said:
			
		

> Wonder how many forumites will dash over there to be in the background, trying to look casually cool and chic like they belong there for some reason.


In that case, look for Jameo.


----------



## ladylara

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> If not for the people of Solomon's then for the firefighters who get paid jack.


oh yes!  the people who don't have a home to come back to!  i think fundraising is a great idea.
nothing scares me more than fire.  i lost a student a few years ago to a trailer fire.  just so damn scary.


----------



## mAlice

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Like you're a total b!tch.


Thank you.


----------



## Wenchy

elaine said:
			
		

> Thank you.



You're welcome.


----------



## Tigerlily

ladylara said:
			
		

> oh yes!  the people who don't have a home to come back to!  i think fundraising is a great idea.
> nothing scares me more than fire.  i lost a student a few years ago to a trailer fire.  just so damn scary.


Not only those who have lost their homes. Just think of how many folks lost their jobs as well. I hope the local communities with band together to provide as much help as possible.


----------



## Toxick

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Hopefully if they do they will wear their SOMD.COM gear so we can easily spot them.





No - I was wearing a blue polo shirt.


----------



## BuddyLee

ladylara said:
			
		

> oh yes! the people who don't have a home to come back to! i think fundraising is a great idea.
> nothing scares me more than fire. i lost a student a few years ago to a trailer fire. just so damn scary.


I'll keep everyone updated when we think of some ideas, then everyone can come together more efficiently.


----------



## ladylara

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Not only those who have lost their homes. Just think of how many folks lost their jobs as well. I hope the local communities with band together to provide as much help as possible.


TRUE!  the thought of fire just scares me so much that i forget of the other things - like jobs.  very sad.  hopefully with the tourist season fast approaching other restaurants in the area will need help.


----------



## mAlice

No injuries or deaths.  That's all I'm concerned with.  All of my lovely fans can kiss my ass.


----------



## jthompsonbts

News 4 just had good covereage.  They will be back at 6:00 with the owner of the lighthouse.  It looks like there is a lot of brush fires along rt 301.


----------



## somdjonx

elaine said:
			
		

> No injuries or deaths.  That's all I'm concerned with.  All of my lovely fans can kiss my ass.



Oh boy!  My big day!  I wanna go first!


----------



## MMDad

*Rumor...*

My wife heard a rumor that one of the restaurants was in dire financial trouble and was in danger of shutting down. Something to keep in mind as this progresses.


----------



## dems4me

elaine said:
			
		

> No injuries or deaths.  That's all I'm concerned with.  All of my lovely fans can kiss my ass.



 I'm a fan


----------



## EmnJoe

They showed Jameo's 4 pics on NBC4 and said something aabout a veiwer in calvert sent them in but didn't mention her name.


----------



## tjstalcup

that sux big DD


----------



## jwwb2000

EmnJoe said:
			
		

> They showed Jameo's 4 pics on NBC4 and said something aabout a veiwer in calvert sent them in but didn't mention her name.




That they did!!  But they got the county where she is from incorrect.


----------



## tjstalcup

MMDad said:
			
		

> My wife heard a rumor that one of the restaurants was in dire financial trouble and was in danger of shutting down. Something to keep in mind as this progresses.


 This is true, bowen's was going to shut down, I jokingly said to one of my co-workers, maybe they did it for insurance money, but gosh, hate to think something that bad would happen to good ol' southern maryland?


----------



## dems4me

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That they did!!  But they got the county where she is from incorrect.






soooo.... what exactly did they get right?


----------



## EmnJoe

dems4me said:
			
		

> soooo.... what exactly did they get right?


That it was a female and the word county.


----------



## dems4me

Wow!!12,466 views on this thread!! In basically a 4 hour time frame, that's about 3,000 ++  views an hour!! Wow!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> This is true, bowen's was going to shut down, I jokingly said to one of my co-workers, maybe they did it for insurance money, but gosh, hate to think something that bad would happen to good ol' southern maryland?


Didn't it start in the Lighthouse though?


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> Wow!!12,466 views on this thread!! In basically a 4 hour time frame, that's about 3,000 ++  views an hour!! Wow!!!


Thank god we didn't host video!


----------



## MMDad

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Didn't it start in the Lighthouse though?


 Rossignol says it started at Bowen's, so it probably did start at the lighthouse.


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Thank god we didn't host video!




:


----------



## vraiblonde

And NOW Miss Jameo is famous!  

http://somd.com/features/solomonsfire/index.htm


----------



## Wenchy

elaine said:
			
		

> No injuries or deaths.  That's all I'm concerned with.  All of my lovely fans can kiss my ass.



Your concern seems heartless, and insincere.

I will not kiss your ass, and I still say that you are a b!tch.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:
			
		

> Rossignol says it started at Bowen's, so it probably did start at the lighthouse.




The TV dudes said it looked like a propane gas explosion at Lighthouse, as others on here have said as well.


----------



## Pandora

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And NOW Miss Jameo is famous!
> 
> http://somd.com/features/solomonsfire/index.htm




WTG Jameo!  :


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The TV dudes said it looked like a propane gas explosion at Lighthouse, as others on here have said as well.


So if it did start at the Lighthouse, it is less likely that Bowen's set it up.


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> :


I didn't even realize anything was going on until a zillion forum registrations started coming through.  I was like, what the...?  Then I saw this thread.


----------



## Pandora

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I didn't even realize anything was going on until a *zillion forum registrations * started coming through.  I was like, what the...?  Then I saw this thread.




I noticed that.


----------



## MMDad

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> So if it did start at the Lighthouse, it is less likely that Bowen's set it up.


 "B#### set me up!"  - Mayor for life.

"Bowen set me up!" - ??????


----------



## mAlice

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Your concern seems heartless, and insincere.
> 
> I will not kiss your ass, and I still say that you are a b!tch.




Like I care what you think.


----------



## BuddyLee

MMDad said:
			
		

> "B#### set me up!" - Mayor for life.
> 
> "Bowen set me up!" - ??????


----------



## Wenchy

elaine said:
			
		

> Like I care what you think.



I don't care if you care.  Anyone reading this thread can see you for who you are.


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I don't care if you care.  Anyone reading this thread can see you for who you are.




Actually Wenchy, from my reading of it, you came out of nowhere calling someone a biatch. :shrug:  Elaine was the only one in the beginning that cared and actually even recalled that Ornery Pest even lived in Solomons, no one else had even thought of any forumites in that area, she was primarily concerned with life, us the forumites and making sure other forumites were ok.  JMO


----------



## mAlice

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I don't care if you care.  Anyone reading this thread can see you for who you are.



That's right, they can.  What you see is what you get.  Unlike you.

You can fool some of the people some of the time, but you can't fool all of the people all of the time.


----------



## mAlice

dems4me said:
			
		

> Actually Wenchy, from my reading of it, you came out of nowhere calling someone a biatch. :shrug:  Elaine was the only one in the beginning that cared and actually even recalled that Ornery Pest even lived in Solomons, no one else had even thought of any forumites in that area, she was primarily concerned with life, us the forumites and making sure other forumites were ok.  JMO



Thanks dems, but don't worry about it...she's just flexing her muscles.


----------



## dems4me

elaine said:
			
		

> Thanks dems, but don't worry about it...she's just flexing her muscles.




  I gotta head out for the evening and face the undaunting task of driving 2 1/2 hours to get home from DC , being payday today does help though  Have a nice night!  Glad everyone was ok!!! Have a goodnight!


----------



## Pandora

Dems, 

Have fun sitting in traffic.  

The brush fire had traffic backed up for miles on the northbound side and I saw nothing coming down the southbound side of 301 at 4'ish this afternoon.


----------



## dems4me

Pandora said:
			
		

> Dems,
> 
> Have fun sitting in traffic.
> 
> The brush fire had traffic backed up for miles on the northbound side and I saw nothing coming down the southbound side of 301 at 4'ish this afternoon.



Thanks for reminding me, I need to stop in southeast for gas or I'll never make it.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> Actually Wenchy, from my reading of it, you came out of nowhere calling someone a biatch. :shrug:  Elaine was the only one in the beginning that cared and actually even recalled that Ornery Pest even lived in Solomons, no one else had even thought of any forumites in that area, she was primarily concerned with life, us the forumites and making sure other forumites were ok.  JMO



Reading comprehension is your friend.

I answered the question about Ornery Pest before anyone else did.

I saw her attack a Solomon's business owner in her normal b!tchy way, and I called her on it.  It wasn't a matter of joking, she was just being a b!tch.

Don't you have a fluffy orange spotted possum to tend to? 

Good night.


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Reading comprehension is your friend.
> 
> I answered the question about Ornery Pest before anyone else did.
> 
> I saw her attack a Solomon's business owner in her normal b!tchy way, and I called her on it.  It wasn't a matter of joking, she was just being a b!tch.
> 
> Don't you have a fluffy orange spotted possum to tend to?
> 
> Good night.




Wenchy you never cease to amaze me sometimes.  You jumped in here calling someone a biatch... a fight that wasn't even your fight, I state my opinion and then follow it with a JMO (something you never can do personally)and you get a bee up your bonnet over it.    Bark up someone else's tree, I'm done for the evening.


----------



## mAlice

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I answered the question about Ornery Pest before anyone else did.
> 
> I saw her attack a Solomon's business owner in her normal b!tchy way, and I called her on it.  It wasn't a matter of joking, she was just being a b!tch.
> 
> Don't you have a fluffy orange spotted possum to tend to?
> 
> Good night.



But I asked it.  In case you haven't noticed, I typically avoid your posts and have no desire to perpetuate further posts from you.

I didn't attack, I retaliated, but I understand you looking for an excuse to crawl up my ass, feeble attempt as it was.

Don't you have a fluffy life to attend to?   

Ooops.  Nevermind.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> Wenchy you never cease to amaze me sometimes.  You jumped in here calling someone a biatch... a fight that wasn't even your fight, I state my opinion and then follow it with a JMO (something you never can do personally)and you get a bee up your bonnet over it.    Bark up someone else's tree, I'm done for the evening.



As you never cease to amaze me.  Go rescue a cat with KFC.


----------



## crabcake

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Go rescue a cat with KFC.


 What's SB got to do with this?


----------



## morganj614

Ahhh, the good ole forums. No thread goes unscathed


----------



## Christy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> As you never cease to amaze me. Go rescue a cat with KFC.


You know what Wenchy, I've had about enough of you and your unstable Sybil personality.   You preach and preach and preach and preach and drone on and on and on about how mean people are  and here you are, once again spouting vitriolic bullcrap from that loose pie hole of yours.   You are such a phony and such a liar on so many levels, you really have some nerve to grand stand.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> You know what Wenchy, I've had about enough of you and your unstable Sybil personality.   You preach and preach and preach and preach and drone on and on and on about how mean people are  and here you are, once again spouting vitriolic bullcrap from that loose pie hole of yours.   You are such a phony and such a liar on so many levels, you really have some nerve to grand stand.



:snort:


----------



## Kain99

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And NOW Miss Jameo is famous!
> 
> http://somd.com/features/solomonsfire/index.htm


If Jamie doesn't take photographs for a living she should!  Absolutely gripping!


----------



## Ponytail

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, the good ole forums. No thread goes unscathed



Almost makes ya wish that we could log on at a bar somewhere, grab a beer, and watch, don't it?


----------



## mAlice

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Almost makes ya wish that we could log on at a bar somewhere, grab a beer, and watch, don't it?


Dinner and the Forum.


----------



## jwwb2000

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Almost makes ya wish that we could log on at a bar somewhere, grab a beer, and watch, don't it?



You can if you have a wireless card in your laptop.....The Vous has net


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You can if you have a wireless card in your laptop.....The Vous has net


You mean we could sit in different parts of the bar and PM each other... cool...


----------



## morganj614

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Almost makes ya wish that we could log on at a bar somewhere, grab a beer, and watch, don't it?



Oh but we can do that, PT. Rendevous has it all set up.


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> You mean we could sit in different parts of the bar and PM each other... cool...



Yep!!


----------



## crabcake

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You can if you have a wireless card in your laptop.....The Vous has net


 I believe most Starbucks have it, too. MMmmmm, Java Chip Light w/whipped.


----------



## jwwb2000

crabcake said:
			
		

> I believe most Starbucks have it, too. MMmmmm, Java Chip Light w/whipped.



As well as Panara Bread


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:
			
		

> You know what Wenchy, I've had about enough of you and your unstable Sybil personality.   You preach and preach and preach and preach and drone on and on and on about how mean people are  and here you are, once again spouting vitriolic bullcrap from that loose pie hole of yours.   You are such a phony and such a liar on so many levels, you really have some nerve to grand stand.



Let's see.   Elaine can call a business owner who's business might burn down a psycho, just for asking why some forumites are making jokes, and I call her a b!tch for doing so.

If that makes me a phony in your altered reality, then so be it.


----------



## crabcake

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> As well as Panara Bread


 Schlotsky's Deli's have a sign up saying "It's okay to surf with your mouth full".


----------



## jwwb2000

crabcake said:
			
		

> Schlotsky's Deli's have a sign up saying "It's okay to surf with your mouth full".


----------



## mAlice

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Let's see.   Elaine can call a business owner who's business might burn down a psycho, just for asking why some forumites are making jokes, and I call her a b!tch for doing so.
> 
> If that makes me a phony in your altered reality, then so be it.


I thought you were leaving?

No one was making jokes about the fire.


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> I believe most Starbucks have it, too.


Well, they would be missing the key ingredient, now wouldn't they?  


















Beer.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, they would be missing the key ingredient, now wouldn't they?
> 
> Beer.


Yeah, but they have brownies.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, they would be missing the key ingredient, now wouldn't they?
> 
> Beer.


 True, but then ya gotta get a cab home, and how many of those do you see hanging outside Starbucks? :shrug:

 Besides, I think something's wrong with my beer tooth; I haven't been jonesin' for one at all lately.


----------



## morganj614

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, they would be missing the key ingredient, now wouldn't they?
> 
> Beer.



Will vodka do? I have a flask


----------



## Kain99

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they have brownies.


Hmmm... brownies or beer.  That's a tough one!


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they have brownies.


 Go on, girl!  That mocha fudge brownie is the absosmurfshiznit!


----------



## Christy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Let's see. Elaine can call a business owner who's business might burn down a psycho, just for asking why some forumites are making jokes, and I call her a b!tch for doing so.
> 
> If that makes me a phony in your altered reality, then so be it.


 
   Keep going on with your bad self Ms Liar liar pants on fire.   You can pretend to give a rats ass about that business owner to garner praise and adoration from a bunch of strangers, because that is what gives you some semblance of value.  sycho:

My altered reality.....   :whoo:   The irony.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> True, but then ya gotta get a cab home, and how many of those do you see hanging outside Starbucks? :shrug:
> 
> Besides, I think something's wrong with my beer tooth; I haven't been jonesin' for one at all lately.


 You live in the south now, Sweet Cheeks, we don't drink beeah.


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:
			
		

> Keep going on with your bad self Ms Liar liar pants on fire.   You can pretend to give a rats ass about that business owner to garner praise and adoration from a bunch of strangers, because that is what gives you some semblance of value.  sycho:
> 
> My altered reality.....   :whoo:   The irony.



  I haven't seen any praise and adoration yet, and most are not strangers to me here.

I am not a phony.

I saw something that I didn't like, and I posted.

I give more than a rat's ass to the poster who owns a business there.  What happened today was terrible to read about.  I may not live there, but I love that area, and feel for everybody affected by it.


----------



## Christy

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I saw something that I didn't like, and I posted.


As did I.


----------



## mAlice

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I give more than a rat's ass to the poster who owns a business there.  What happened today was terrible to read about.  I may not live there, but I love that area, and feel for everybody affected by it.


How sweet is that?


----------



## mAlice

> Big Fire! 03-15-2006 06:49 PM You are a B!tch....from a Wenchy fan...LOL



Dear 
You say that like it's a bad thing.  :shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

elaine said:
			
		

> Dear
> You say that like it's a bad thing.  :shrug:



I see you brought your MPD's out.


----------



## MMDad

I thought all posts are supposed to be about Pixie. When did the rules change?


----------



## mAlice

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I see you brought your MPD's out.


You see wrong, as usual.


----------



## willie

Channel 9 is saying it started at Bowens :shrug:


----------



## Kyle

I Reeeeealllllly don't want to read 32 pages to find out, so what's the bottom line? 

How many of the places along that stretch burned down?


----------



## Dutch6

Kyle said:
			
		

> I Reeeeealllllly don't want to read 32 pages to find out, so what's the bottom line?
> 
> How many of the places along that stretch burned down?


Three


----------



## Penn

Kyle said:
			
		

> I Reeeeealllllly don't want to read 32 pages to find out, so what's the bottom line?
> 
> How many of the places along that stretch burned down?


Three, according to the news.


----------



## Dutch6

Kyle said:
			
		

> I Reeeeealllllly don't want to read 32 pages to find out, so what's the bottom line?
> 
> How many of the places along that stretch burned down?


Bowen's, The Lighthouse, and the condo next to The Lighthouse.


----------



## mAlice

> Big Fire! 03-15-2006 07:01 PM Wenchy rox



She's got ya' right where she wants ya'.


----------



## mAlice

> Big Fire! 03-15-2006 07:25 PM i think they forgot the 'boxo' in front of that rox


----------



## nomoney

elaine said:
			
		

> No one was making jokes about the fire.


No they weren't.  Jokes about the fire would've been something like "gee, wonder if the crabs are over cooked now"  or "looks like I'll get a great parking spot for tiki opening"


----------



## virgovictoria

nomoney said:
			
		

> No they weren't.  Jokes about the fire would've been something like "gee, wonder if the crabs are over cooked now"  or *"looks like I'll get a great parking spot for tiki opening*"


  Heard that one on the phone.


----------



## Pandora

nomoney said:
			
		

> No they weren't.  Jokes about the fire would've been something like "gee, wonder if the crabs are over cooked now"  or "looks like I'll get a great parking spot for tiki opening"




You are such a biatch.   





















 But a funny biatch.


----------



## crabcake

I'm a biatch! 































 Figured I'd save everyone else the trouble.


----------



## BS Gal

I got tired of reading the thread.  Did that labs4me or whatever his/her name is ever say what business she/he owned?  Or does he/she really own one or was he/she just being an azz back in the beginning telling us what azzhats we were?  Just wondering.


----------



## dems4me

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I got tired of reading the thread.  Did that labs4me or whatever his/her name is ever say what business she/he owned?  Or does he/she really own one or was he/she just being an azz back in the beginning telling us what azzhats we were?  Just wondering.



Actually she kind of apologized and said she didn't mean to come across as pschyo when called out on it by E and several others.  The nice lady explained she was under alot of stress and realized we weren't joking she was just stressed and apologized for her behavior.  Then a forumite (lacking any reading comprehnsion her darn self) glossed over all of this and decided to (several hours later), call out only one of the people that were telling the lady to calm down and called her a very nasty name - much worse than being called phsycho. :shrug:  Does that help answer your question :shrug:


----------



## BS Gal

dems4me said:
			
		

> Actually she kind of apologized and said she didn't mean to come across as pschyo when called out on it by E and several others.  The nice lady explained she was under alot of stress and realized we weren't joking she was just stressed and apologized for her behavior.  Then a forumite (lacking any reading comprehnsion her darn self) glossed over all of this and decided to (several hours later), call out only one of the people that were telling the lady to calm down and called her a very nasty name - much worse than being called phsycho. :shrug:  Does that help answer your question :shrug:


Thanks, Dems.  I just wondered if she ever gave the name of her business.....and wondered if everything was okay.  She sort of never responded to the question about what business she owned.  I hope everything went well for her. 

 I also remember that one person on this forum had just signed up a while back and was mentioning that she was renting a condo with a loft in solomons and we were teasing her about it being haunted and she got real mad at us.....I hope it wasn't that woman's condo, also.  If so, she needs to post and let us know if they need help.


----------



## MMDad

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I got tired of reading the thread.  Did that labs4me or whatever his/her name is ever say what business she/he owned?



No.



> Or does he/she really own one


 Unknown.



> or was he/she just being an azz back in the beginning telling us what azzhats we were?


  Looks like someone who was upset over the whole thing and didn't like the jokes.

It's well known that in stressful situations, some people crack jokes to relieve the stress. Some people are offended by those jokes. It's best to just wait a day before getting offended and wait things out.

By the way, I was the first one to crack a joke on this thread, so you can see where I fit into the two groups.


----------



## BS Gal

MMDad said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Unknown.
> 
> Looks like someone who was upset over the whole thing and didn't like the jokes.
> 
> It's well known that in stressful situations, some people crack jokes to relieve the stress. Some people are offended by those jokes. It's best to just wait a day before getting offended and wait things out.
> 
> By the way, I was the first one to crack a joke on this thread, so you can see where I fit into the two groups.


I held myself back.  I'm trying to be nice now between the hours of 7:00 and 3:30.


----------



## crabcake

My cat FAF is so fat, he laid across my forearm, and after a couple minutes, my fingers were tingly/numb.


----------



## KaZamm1061

here are pictures of the fire if they havent already been posted..

http://imageevent.com/jameo/fire


----------



## Dutch6

crabcake said:
			
		

> My cat FAF is so fat, he laid across my forearm, and after a couple minutes, my fingers were tingly/numb.


Have you ever had it weighed?


----------



## crabcake

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> Have you ever had it weighed?


 He's about 18 lbs.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> My cat FAF is so fat, he laid across my forearm, and after a couple minutes, my fingers were tingly/numb.


 Does FAF stand for "Fat Ass Frankie?"


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Does FAF stand for "Fat Ass Frankie?"


 Close -- fat ass fluff


----------



## Dutch6

crabcake said:
			
		

> He's about 18 lbs.


He weighs more than both my dogs put together.


----------



## vraiblonde

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> here are pictures of the fire if they havent already been posted..
> 
> http://imageevent.com/jameo/fire


Duh.  Those are Jameo's pictures - she posted them pages ago.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Close -- fat ass fluff


 
 I nicknamed Cody "Stinky Robicheaux" because he smells like fritos and is cajun.


----------



## KaZamm1061

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Duh.  Those are Jameo's pictures - she posted them pages ago.




just popped on didnt read thought id post anyway. so again sorry i even put my 2 cent in.


----------



## crabcake

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> just popped on didnt read thought id post anyway. so again sorry i even put my 2 cent in.


 I'm sorry you put your 2 cents in, too. Don't forget your change.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> Actually she kind of apologized and said she didn't mean to come across as pschyo when called out on it by E and several others.  The nice lady explained she was under alot of stress and realized we weren't joking she was just stressed and apologized for her behavior.  Then a forumite (lacking any reading comprehnsion her darn self) glossed over all of this and decided to (several hours later), call out only one of the people that were telling the lady to calm down and called her a very nasty name - much worse than being called phsycho. :shrug:  Does that help answer your question :shrug:



You are an idiot, and learn how to spell psycho.


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You are an idiot, and learn how to spell psycho.



And you give rats ass. :


----------



## huntr1

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm a biatch!


Like we didn't already know that.  DUH!


----------



## huntr1

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You are an idiot


FINALLY!  A subject which you are an unquestioned expert on.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> And you give rats ass. :



I care about what happened today.  Businesses were lost, and many jobs.

As for you, you know damn well how much I care, so get off it.


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Duh. Those are Jameo's pictures - she posted them pages ago.


Don't point out the obvious to him, he'll give you red for that.


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I care about what happened today.  Businesses were lost, and many jobs.
> 
> As for you, you know damn well how much I care, so get off it.




Yes, and it was a time when the community needed to come together as we were doing, not go into attack mode.  The lady apologized for coming off defensive and admitted it and all was well.  Issue was over and in southern maryland style we all came together and shared our concerns. You, jumped into this much later, in your true loving fashion for one another with all the love in the world for us southern maryland folks, immediately started calling someone a biatch.  As if that wasn't ironic enough, you then have the nerve to say people can see for themselves the mean personalities on here and here it was YOU that started the nasty name calling.   I stated my opinion on it after seeing it all and I too don't leave unscathed from your undying devotion and love for southern marylanders.  I was called idiot, the possum reference was brought up, then the KFC thrown up, and now you attack my spelling and you and your chicken soup grease balls have been flamming me with redsquares in karma. I'm having a hard time following you, please tell me again how much and what southern maryland and its people mean to you? You know, your love, care and extreme adoration? Again, all of this is again JMO (BTW, JMO means its my God given opinion, not something I care to debate about or I wouldn't have put JMO to begin with).


----------



## Wenchy

huntr1 said:
			
		

> FINALLY!  A subject which you are an unquestioned expert on.



I never claimed to be anything.  You can ASSume anything that you care to.


----------



## crabcake

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Like we didn't already know that.  DUH!


  I wasn't seeking positive reinforcement.


----------



## MysticalMom

crabcake said:
			
		

> My cat FAF is so fat, he laid across my forearm, and after a couple minutes, my fingers were tingly/numb.



(I'm all late )

Crabcake...You think you're cat is fat... meet Velcro the Wonder Cat. 28 lbs.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> Yes, and it was a time when the community needed to come together as we were doing, not go into attack mode.  The lady apologized for coming off defensive and admitted it and all was well.  Issue was over and in southern maryland style we all came together and shared our concerns. You, jumped into this much later, in your true loving fashion for one another with all the love in the world for us southern maryland folks, immediately started calling someone a biatch.  As if that wasn't ironic enough, you then have the nerve to say people can see for themselves the mean personalities on here and here it was YOU that started the nasty name calling.   I stated my opinion on it after seeing it all and I too don't leave unscathed from your undying devotion and love for southern marylanders.  I was called idiot, the possum reference was brought up, then the KFC thrown up, and now you attack my spelling and you and your chicken soup grease balls have been flamming me with redsquares in karma. I'm having a hard time following you, please tell me again how much and what southern maryland and its people mean to you? You know, your love, care and extreme adoration? Again, all of this is again JMO (BTW, JMO means its my God given opinion, not something I care to debate about or I wouldn't have put JMO to begin with).



If I am not mistaken, Blacklab was called a "psycho" after he/she apologized.

This is what ticked me off.

I have no follower's behind me giving you red squares.

This is my LAST post in this thread.

I still think that you are an idiot.


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I still think that you are an idiot.



And I still think you just prooved yourself to be one.


----------



## crabcake

I can't believe ya'll are going back and forth over who called someone a psycho, biatch, or picked a scab (so to speak) _still_.   

 Damn, fight over something meaningful, will ya. :shrug:


----------



## Christy

crabcake said:
			
		

> I can't believe ya'll are going back and forth over who called someone a psycho, biatch, or picked a scab (so to speak) _still_.
> 
> Damn, fight over something meaningful, will ya. :shrug:


And like you're not just piping in to keep it alive.  I know you!


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> And like you're not just piping in to keep it alive.  I know you!


  I'm trying to liven it up, *if* we're forced to keep reading it.


----------



## dems4me

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm trying to liven it up, *if* we're forced to keep reading it.




I'm saving everything for our next catastrophic event.


----------



## tjstalcup

I saw Jamie's pics on channel 4, no credit 

But also the owner of the lighthouse said the fire started outside, and THEN somehow exploded the gas tank, so one would conclude that it started at bowen's.


----------



## watercolor

itsbob said:
			
		

> V DUB in da house!!
> 
> LOVE the new VW commercials..
> 
> Time to unpimp der Auto





rotfl! I know right! "Oh snap!" That cracks me up!


----------



## Jameo

I went over to the island this morning and took some more pictures


----------



## RoseRed

shame on me...


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> shame on me...



How dare you joke about the fire.  Have you no feelings?


----------



## Dutch6

Jameo said:
			
		

> I went over to the island this morning and took some more pictures


Thanks Jameo.  It's very sad indeed.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> How dare you joke about the fire.  Have you no feelings?


Apparently not.


----------



## sockgirl77

I had 2 phone calls from friends last night that went like this.
Girl 1: Oh My God, did you hear?
Socki: Hear what?
Girl 1: Tiki burned down.
Socki: No, it didn't. It's just a rumor. 
Girl 1: But that is what everyone at BJ's was sayign.
Socki: Nope, just a rumor. Check the nbc4.com page
______________________________________________________
Girl 2: Are you watching the news. 
Socki: No, I'm driving.
Girl 2: The Tiki Bar is gone.
Socki: Nope, it's still there.
Girl 2: My mom told me that it caught on fire.
Socki: Nope, it's just a rumor.
Girl 2: But she said that the whole island is gone.
Socki: No, just a few places.
Girl 2: Then why are people saying it?
Socki: Because this is St. Mary's County.
______________________________________________________


----------



## mAlice

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I had 2 phone calls from friends last night that went like this.
> Girl 1: Oh My God, did you hear?
> Socki: Hear what?
> Girl 1: Tiki burned down.
> Socki: No, it didn't. It's just a rumor.
> Girl 1: But that is what everyone at BJ's was sayign.
> Socki: Nope, just a rumor. Check the nbc4.com page
> ______________________________________________________
> Girl 2: Are you watching the news.
> Socki: No, I'm driving.
> Girl 2: The Tiki Bar is gone.
> Socki: Nope, it's still there.
> Girl 2: My mom told me that it caught on fire.
> Socki: Nope, it's just a rumor.
> Girl 2: But she said that the whole island is gone.
> Socki: No, just a few places.
> Girl 2: Then why are people saying it?
> Socki: Because this is St. Mary's County.
> ______________________________________________________




  I haven't really talked to anyone who doesn't really know what happened.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> I haven't really talked to anyone who doesn't really know what happened.


While I was waiting for my tanning bed last night, 3 of the girls inside were talking about a fire behind the Tiki Bar.  One didn't know what happened; one swore it burnt down, and the other said she thought it was still there.


----------



## mainman

RoseRed said:
			
		

> shame on me...


----------



## ylexot

I went by last night hoping to get some smoldering-ashes-by-moonlight pictures.  No such luck.  Worklights everywhere, news crews still there, and I guess they were working on the investigation to determine the cause.  Oh well.

BTW, Tiki is fine.


----------



## PrepH4U

RoseRed said:
			
		

> shame on me...


Rose that is excellent!! Submit it to news channel 4!


----------



## nomoney

http://www.nbc4.com/index.html

video on the main page


----------



## Softballkid

nomoney said:
			
		

> http://www.nbc4.com/index.html
> 
> video on the main page




Where is Mr. Nomoney playing Saturday...??


----------



## sockgirl77

Rag Sheet Version Of Yesterday's Events


----------



## Jameo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I had 2 phone calls from friends last night that went like this.
> Girl 1: Oh My God, did you hear?
> Socki: Hear what?
> Girl 1: Tiki burned down.
> Socki: No, it didn't. It's just a rumor.
> Girl 1: But that is what everyone at BJ's was sayign.
> Socki: Nope, just a rumor. Check the nbc4.com page
> ______________________________________________________
> Girl 2: Are you watching the news.
> Socki: No, I'm driving.
> Girl 2: The Tiki Bar is gone.
> Socki: Nope, it's still there.
> Girl 2: My mom told me that it caught on fire.
> Socki: Nope, it's just a rumor.
> Girl 2: But she said that the whole island is gone.
> Socki: No, just a few places.
> Girl 2: Then why are people saying it?
> Socki: Because this is St. Mary's County.
> ______________________________________________________



Yup, my phone rang off the hook yesterday  Is the tiki bar really on fire? How is traffic?  Your pictures are on the news!


----------



## kom526

I see a couple of things wrong w/ Rossingnol's descriptions. But what's new with that? He did not have to mention The Tiki Bar opening and where is the "resort" he is talking about.

Like a lot of other people on here, I too had the big prom dinner there oh so many moons ago.


----------



## Dutch6

Jameo said:
			
		

> Yup, my phone rang off the hook yesterday  Is the tiki bar really on fire? How is traffic? Your pictures are on the news!


I was watching the news with my son last night and they showed your pic's. I told them that you took them and he said now he knows someone famous!  Can he have you autograph?


----------



## RoseRed

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Rose that is excellent!! Submit it to news channel 4!


I cannot take credit for that, it was sent to me.  I meant shame on me for posting it.


----------



## Sharon

kom526 said:
			
		

> where is the "resort" he is talking about.



resort
     n 1: an area where many people go for recreation [syn: vacation
          spot, holiday resort, playground]
     2: a frequently visited place [syn: haunt, hangout, repair,
         stamping ground]

http://dict.die.net/resort/

http://dict.die.net/nitpicker/


----------



## Steve

I like this comment...




> new people coming to the area are aloof and don't bother to participate in volunteer fire and rescue efforts



Man, shame on us.


----------



## mAlice

Steve said:
			
		

> I like this comment...
> 
> 
> 
> Man, shame on us.


That's funny.  I found the EXACT opposite to be the case when I moved here.


----------



## itsbob

Sharon said:
			
		

> resort
> n 1: an area where many people go for recreation [syn: vacation
> spot, holiday resort, playground]
> 2: a frequently visited place [syn: haunt, hangout, repair,
> stamping ground]
> 
> http://dict.die.net/resort/
> 
> http://dict.die.net/nitpicker/


Yes, our local island resort.. 

but


NO ....

     Swimming

     Diving

     Fishing

     Crabbing



but by all means, enjoy our island resort!!


----------



## itsbob

OOPS, forgot one..

NO OPEN FIRES!!!


----------



## Nickel

itsbob said:
			
		

> OOPS, forgot one..
> 
> NO OPEN FIRES!!!


----------



## BadGirl

ylexot said:
			
		

> BTW, Tiki is fine.


  Darn.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Darn.


What are we doing for lunch??

I'm bored!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Darn.


No kidding.   Even though I'll be at the Tiki opening, and I'm sure I'll have a mai tai at least a few times throught out the summer, I still think some of the 'Flat Tops' are in better shape.


----------



## sockgirl77

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Darn.


My daycare provider said that same thing. She called it Hoochie Heaven.


----------



## itsbob

SO you're saying you're anti-hoochie??


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> SO you're saying you're anti-hoochie??


I'm pro-hoochie!  Day's gotta' give out beads to someone.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm pro-hoochie!  Day's gotta' give out beads to someone.




MeMeMe!!!


----------



## ladylara

_while the more glitzy folks with the big money preferred the Lighthouse Inn. _ woohoo - i'm a glitzy folk!  who knew?  woot woo!


----------



## mAlice

ladylara said:
			
		

> _while the more glitzy folks with the big money preferred the Lighthouse Inn. _ woohoo - i'm a glitzy folk!  who knew?  woot woo!




  Where'd you see that?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> MeMeMe!!!


Absolutely.  I'm looking forward to my 'pearl necklace' from .


----------



## sockgirl77

elaine said:
			
		

> Where'd you see that?


Right Here


----------



## daydreamer

elaine said:
			
		

> MeMeMe!!!


Oh hell yeah hunny. I'll have special beads for you.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Oh hell yeah hunny. I'll have special beads for you.


You might wanna' rinse them off first.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You might wanna' rinse them off first.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You might wanna' rinse them off first.


Not them. I have SPECIAL beads for her. Me love her long time.


----------



## mAlice

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Oh hell yeah hunny. I'll have special beads for you.




We'll have to come back to my place so you can give them to me.


----------



## daydreamer

elaine said:
			
		

> We'll have to come back to my place so you can give them to me.


----------



## mAlice

daydreamer said:
			
		

>




...and don't you forget it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> ...and don't you forget it.


Don't worry; he won't.  He's used to that position at home.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Don't worry; he won't.  He's used to that position at home.



Good, then he won't  mind a little game of spiked boots and whips.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Good, then he won't  mind a little game of spiked boots and whips.


Not at all.  Why do you think I wear my knee-highs so much?


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Not at all.  Why do you think I wear my knee-highs so much?



So you're ready when he walks in the door?  Make him start dinner right away, huh?


----------



## huntr1

elaine said:
			
		

> We'll have to come back to my place so you can give them to me.


Just take the RV, no delayed gratification that way.


----------



## SAHRAB

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Just take the RV, no delayed gratification that way.




and if you had 100mb DSL in that RV, *YOUR * gratification would be even sooner


----------



## mAlice

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Just take the RV



Then _everybody_ at Tiki would wanna' be my friend.


----------



## huntr1

elaine said:
			
		

> Then _everybody_ at Tiki would wanna' be my friend.


Once they see you at Tiki, they all already DO wanna be your _friend_.


----------



## mAlice

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Once they see you at Tiki, they all already DO wanna be your _friend]._


_

_


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:
			
		

> shame on me...


I've gotten 3 myspace bulletins with that pic titled "I know what really happened to Solomons"


----------



## huntr1

elaine said:
			
		

>


Sorry, forgot the "[/i".


----------



## mAlice

There are new pics on the slideshow at baynet

http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1816

Now, everybody go crash their site.


----------



## mAlice

huntr1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, forgot the "[/i".



I still don't get it.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> There are new pics on the slideshow at baynet
> 
> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1816
> 
> Now, everybody go crash their site.




Did ya see this... http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1820  Nice...

I wonder why they disabled their forums and meet the members?


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Did ya see this... http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1820  Nice...
> 
> I wonder why they disabled their forums and meet the members?



I'm so glad I don't  have to worry about sitters anymore.  There are some scary ass kids out there.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I wonder why they disabled their forums and meet the members?



Maybe that's how they were able to come back up.  :shrug:  It was a slow forum anyway.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I don't  have to worry about sitters anymore.  There are some scary ass kids out there.



Agreed.


----------



## jwwb2000

RoseRed said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1820  Nice...



And this is why one of us will stay home with the kids while the other goes out for the evening.


----------



## RoseRed

Chick and I stopped there over this afternoon.  Wow...


----------



## MMDad

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Chick and I stopped there over this afternoon.  Wow...


 So did I. The view from the Tiki was wild.


----------



## jazz lady

I was emailing a friend of mine who lives on Solomons and found out one of the boats destroyed was hers.  Thank goodness her house was fine but I'm sure it was awfully scary.  She also said the fire flared up again early this morning and had to be put out again.


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:
			
		

> So did I. The view from the Tiki was wild.


No kidding.  

Although, I did notice what I think is a new sign when leaving the dock.  Boat charges per foot for Tiki One and Tiki Two...


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:
			
		

> No kidding.
> 
> Although, I did notice what I think is a new sign when leaving the dock.  Boat charges per foot for Tiki One and Tiki Two...


I can't even believe you are bringing THAT up when so many have suffered.  I am so out of here.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I can't even believe you are bringing THAT up when so many have suffered.  I am so out of here.



Okay then, if this helps, I watched an old neighbor of mine picking through what was left of his home seeing if he could salvage anything.

Is that better?


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Okay then, if this helps, I watched an old neighbor of mine picking through what was left of his home seeing if he could salvage anything.
> 
> Is that better?


Oh, much.......


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Okay then, if this helps, I watched an old neighbor of mine picking through what was left of his home seeing if he could salvage anything.
> 
> Is that better?


And seriously, where is the guy staying and what kind of help does he need, i.e., clothes, $, etc. etc.  We need to do something for those people.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> And seriously, where is the guy staying and what kind of help does he need, i.e., clothes, $, etc. etc.  We need to do something for those people.



I don't know x2.  It would be something good to check into though.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I don't know x2.  It would be something good to check into though.


Well, if you know him.....and can find out if he needs anything, I'm sure everyone on here will contribute however they can.


----------



## MMDad

BS Gal said:
			
		

> And seriously, where is the guy staying and what kind of help does he need, i.e., clothes, $, etc. etc.  We need to do something for those people.


 It's great to want to help, but are these really the people who need it?

There are three types of people involved here:

1. The owners. Yes, it's sad that their business burned, but they have insurance. We can help them best by going back as soon as they rebuild.

2. The employees. There are plenty of jobs around here for good quality servers. The Lighthouse employees are as good as they get, and should have no problem finding jobs until the restaurant is rebuilt.

3. The residents. They also have insurance. The resident who was interviewed by stmarystoday.com was most concerned about losing his Ravens memoribilia. Are there any residents who actually deserve our pity? If so, we should give it, but these aren't poor people who lost everything.

It's a shame that this happened, but it really isn't something to be sad about. No people died, nobody lost their life savings, nobody lost their family heritage.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Well, if you know him.....and can find out if he needs anything, I'm sure everyone on here will contribute however they can.



I can find a way to get a hold of him, but do not have a direct number.  We were neighbors at one time and that was about it.

Another friend of mine has a niece that worked at the Lighthouse, and she is fine...


----------



## BS Gal

MMDad said:
			
		

> It's great to want to help, but are these really the people who need it?
> 
> There are three types of people involved here:
> 
> 1. The owners. Yes, it's sad that their business burned, but they have insurance. We can help them best by going back as soon as they rebuild.
> 
> 2. The employees. There are plenty of jobs around here for good quality servers. The Lighthouse employees are as good as they get, and should have no problem finding jobs until the restaurant is rebuilt.
> 
> 3. The residents. They also have insurance. The resident who was interviewed by stmarystoday.com was most concerned about losing his Ravens memoribilia. Are there any residents who actually deserve our pity? If so, we should give it, but these aren't poor people who lost everything.
> 
> It's a shame that this happened, but it really isn't something to be sad about. No people died, nobody lost their life savings, nobody lost their family heritage.



I understand that, but he is now "displaced" and probably will have a few bills he didn't expect to have.....I'm a sucker for someone in need.  Figure if your place burned down, BEFORE the insurance kicked in, you've got expenses you didn't count on, i.e., clothes, food, somewhere to live.  Some people don't have the cash on hand to be able to handle that kind of stuff.  They live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## MMDad

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I understand that, but he is now "displaced" and probably will have a few bills he didn't expect to have.....I'm a sucker for someone in need.  Figure if your place burned down, BEFORE the insurance kicked in, you've got expenses you didn't count on, i.e., clothes, food, somewhere to live.  Some people don't have the cash on hand to be able to handle that kind of stuff.  They live paycheck to paycheck.


 I agree, and I felt the same way, but if your first concern is your Ray Lewis autograph collection do you really deserve any help?


----------



## BS Gal

MMDad said:
			
		

> I agree, and I felt the same way, but if your first concern is your Ray Lewis autograph collection do you really deserve any help?


Well, there was THAT, but that is probably the only thing he has that is irreplaceable, which, in itself, is sad.  What about family photos, etc?  Maybe he doesn't have that stuff for some reason.    And he may have just blurted that out - you know we all say really stupid stuff when we are emotional.


----------



## MMDad

Recent divorce. I wonder why?

If he lives in a condo in Solomons and doesn't have any savings, maybe he belongs in the LP city library running for delegate.

Sorry if I seem crass, but I am a verifiable a**hole.


----------



## BS Gal

MMDad said:
			
		

> Recent divorce. I wonder why?
> 
> If he lives in a condo in Solomons and doesn't have any savings, maybe he belongs in the LP city library running for delegate.
> 
> Sorry if I seem crass, but I am a verifiable a**hole.


You're forgiven. I can see both sides.


----------



## Pandora

On the radio this morning, they were talking about the fire and ended the story with "charges pending," so  curious if anyone knows anything about that?


----------



## RoseRed

Disgarded cigarette ignited dead leaves is what I heard.


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.nbc4.com/video/8069059/index.html


----------



## Pandora

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Disgarded cigarette ignited dead leaves is what I heard.




That is how the one in P.G. started the same day and burned 100 acres, so they think the one in Solomons started the same way?

Careless smokers 

Edit: Thank you Rose for the video. 5 million dollars in damage.


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.9wusa.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=47715


----------



## itsbob

MMDad said:
			
		

> It's great to want to help, but are these really the people who need it?
> 
> There are three types of people involved here:
> 
> 
> 2. The employees. There are plenty of jobs around here for good quality servers. The Lighthouse employees are as good as they get, and should have no problem finding jobs until the restaurant is rebuilt.
> 
> .



How long has it been since you've been to the Lighthouse??


----------



## itsbob

And I think if the ones in the condo's were renters (better then 50/50 shot I would think) there is a good chance they didn't have insurance..  Don't know of TOO many renters that actually have renters insurance on their household goods/ clothes etc.. 

And about the smokers.. I'm getting REAL tired of dodging burning cigarettes as I'm driving down the road.. i followed one pick up truck down 235, king cab.. I must of dodged 6 or 7 cigarettes out of the cab from Damons to gate three.. 

let's see if I had video, isn't it a $1000 fine for littering.. mutiplied by 6.. I don't mind people smoking, but take care of you trash.. look around at an intersection anywhere on 235, both curbs are probably 2 or 3 inches thick with cigarette butts.. friggin nasty azz people.


----------



## ylexot

itsbob said:
			
		

> let's see if I had video, isn't it a $1000 fine for littering.. mutiplied by 6..


Time for more farkle!


----------



## itsbob

ylexot said:
			
		

> Time for more farkle!


Running out of real estate..


----------



## nomoney

http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1834

hey buddylee


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1834
> 
> hey buddylee


WOWZA.. normally I would say that's just a fluke image.. but I don't think I've ever got the chills like I just did looking at one of those images before..


----------



## Nickel

nomoney said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1834
> 
> hey buddylee


 I didn't see anything.


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1834
> 
> hey buddylee



Neato!


----------



## dustin

Nickel said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything.


----------



## mAlice

itsbob said:
			
		

> WOWZA.. normally I would say that's just a fluke image.. but I don't think I've ever got the chills like I just did looking at one of those images before..




Ya' know what?  It gave me chills, too.  Creepy.


----------



## nomoney

I didn't see anything either :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

Did somebody show that to news4?


----------



## bresamil

That was freaky.


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything either :shrug:


Hey  I thought this was me


----------



## BadGirl

What was on the linkie?  I couldn't access it.


----------



## cattitude

BadGirl said:
			
		

> What was on the linkie?  I couldn't access it.



Just flames and overactive imaginations.


----------



## CMC122

BadGirl said:
			
		

> What was on the linkie? I couldn't access it.


It's a scary fire ghost.


----------



## vraiblonde

bresamil said:
			
		

> That was freaky.


What are we looking at?  

How can fire marshall's pinpoint a blaze like that to one lit cigarette?  One would think that, had a cigarette lit debris (which is unlikely and I ask you to try it sometime to prove my point) the debris would have smoldered and flamed.  Someone surely would have noticed it before it took out 3 buildings, wouldn't you think?


----------



## citysherry

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What are we looking at?
> 
> How can fire marshall's pinpoint a blaze like that to one lit cigarette?  One would think that, had a cigarette lit debris (which is unlikely and I ask you to try it sometime to prove my point) the debris would have smoldered and flamed.  Someone surely would have noticed it before it took out 3 buildings, wouldn't you think?



My Aunt lost a good portion of her front yard several years ago from one lit cigarette tossed out of a passing car.  It was amazing how fast it went up and how we couldn't control it with a garden hose - fortunately, the fire department showed up to put the blaze out.  Her homeowners insurance paid for replacement sod and all the mature bushes.


----------



## dems4me

citysherry said:
			
		

> My Aunt lost a good portion of her front yard several years ago from one lit cigarette tossed out of a passing car.  It was amazing how fast it went up and how we couldn't control it with a garden hose - fortunately, the fire department showed up to put the blaze out.  Her homeowners insurance paid for replacement sod and all the mature bushes.




That's a front yard though, not as populated as a restaurant/Inn or two at lunch time :shrug:... I think I agree with Vria on this one. Its almost as if a blowtorch set it off versus a smoldering ciggerette.  And yes, it was windy but still you'd think someone that was around would have saw it and put it out :shrug: Not only that but did they actually find the ciggerette butt? Or did someone just say they saw someone throw a ciggerette to the side and that MUST have done it :shrug:  If that's the case, towns would be burning down left and right and every stop light and drive through I've been to would have been burnt down as well because I see loads of discarded ciggerettes there :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

dems4me said:
			
		

> That's a front yard though, not as populated as a restaurant/Inn or two at lunch time :shrug:... I think I agree with Vria on this one. Its almost as if a blowtorch set it off versus a smoldering ciggerette. And yes, it was windy but still you'd think someone that was around would have saw it and put it out :shrug:


Unless someone was smoking outside and went back inside after flicking their butt. Most likey wasn't noticed until it was too far gone to stop.  And it was out back-how many customers hang around out back?


----------



## dems4me

nomoney said:
			
		

> Unless someone was smoking outside and went back inside after flicking their butt. Most likey wasn't noticed until it was too far gone to stop.  And it was out back-how many customers hang around out back?




It still doesn't sound right... expecially after it was linked to being a propane explosion :shrug:


----------



## cattitude

dems4me said:
			
		

> That's a front yard though, not as populated as a restaurant/Inn or two at lunch time :shrug:... I think I agree with Vria on this one. Its almost as if a blowtorch set it off versus a smoldering ciggerette.  And yes, it was windy but still you'd think someone that was around would have saw it and put it out :shrug: Not only that but did they actually find the ciggerette butt? Or did someone just say they saw someone throw a ciggerette to the side and that MUST have done it :shrug:  If that's the case, towns would be burning down left and right and every stop light and drive through I've been to would have been burnt down as well because I see loads of discarded ciggerettes there :shrug:



Lighthouse not open for lunch.  Deck out back of Bowens not open.  Propane tanks exploding were a side effect of the fire.


----------



## itsbob

dems4me said:
			
		

> That's a front yard though, not as populated as a restaurant/Inn or two at lunch time :shrug:... I think I agree with Vria on this one. Its almost as if a blowtorch set it off versus a smoldering ciggerette.  And yes, it was windy but still you'd think someone that was around would have saw it and put it out :shrug: Not only that but did they actually find the ciggerette butt? Or did someone just say they saw someone throw a ciggerette to the side and that MUST have done it :shrug:  If that's the case, towns would be burning down left and right and every stop light and drive through I've been to would have been burnt down as well because I see loads of discarded ciggerettes there :shrug:




Restaurants were closed, there was nobody there, except whomever it was that was smoking.. probably someone in Bowens doing some prep work or cleaning.. with the wind I don't think it would have taken much to go from smoldering to flames.. 

Go outside for a cigarette break, flick your butt, and go back inside.. 5 - 10 minutes later, raging inferno.. AND they did mention that the owner of the lighthouse did see the leaves burning, but couldn't put it out.


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> What was on the linkie?  I couldn't access it.


Fire porn..


----------



## dems4me

itsbob said:
			
		

> Go outside for a cigarette break, flick your butt, and go back inside.. 5 - 10 minutes later, raging inferno.. .




Tried that... still nothing :shrug:  Will let you know something in another 20 minutes.


----------



## cattitude

itsbob said:
			
		

> Go outside for a cigarette break, flick your butt, and go back inside.. 5 - 10 minutes later, raging inferno.. AND they did mention that the owner of the lighthouse did see the leaves burning, but couldn't put it out.



  Please don't tell her to do that.  Then I'll have to walk down 11 flights of steps.


----------



## itsbob

Not too much wind out there today.. and figure have to replicate the area between the buildings where they think the fire started.. Could have acted like a chimney between the buildings..


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:
			
		

> Please don't tell her to do that.  Then I'll have to walk down 11 flights of steps.




How'd you know I had experimented just now in front of your building.


----------



## dems4me

Still nothing, guess I need to scrounge up some leaves from somewhere... oh yeah and then grab some Yoplait!


----------



## CMC122

Cigarettes not disposed of properly start fires such as this all the time.  The propane explosion was most probably caused by the fire and not vice versa.


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Cigarettes not disposed of properly start fires such as this all the time.  The propane explosion was most probably caused by the fire and not vice versa.




I never said the propane fire lit the ciggerette silly


----------



## Nickel

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Cigarettes not disposed of properly start fires such as this all the time.  The propane explosion was most probably caused by the fire and not vice versa.


  And I'm sure that arson specialists know slightly more than we do about how to correctly determine the cause of a fire.


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> I never said the propane fire lit the ciggerette silly


Where did I say that


----------



## CMC122

Nickel said:
			
		

> And I'm sure that arson specialists know slightly more than we do about how to correctly determine the cause of a fire.


Arson investigation is so awesome  It's truely amazing the research that goes into it and the things they can determine from ashes


----------



## itsbob

Reading this thread, can you tell who some of the smokers are in here??  

and think they could POSSIBLY be "flickers" too?


----------



## bresamil

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Well, if you know him.....and can find out if he needs anything, I'm sure everyone on here will contribute however they can.


He's fine.  A little upset about losing pics and his kids things, but he has good insurance.  He's just happy no one was home.


----------



## MMDad

tjstalcup said:
			
		

> Okay, so we went down to the island, couldn't get past the health clinic, couldn't see anything from the Capt's Table, so we went across the bridge.  On our way to the bridge, a man got into a fight with a cop, because he wanted to get down on the island, all we saw was him rush the cop from behind.
> 
> So on our way back from St. Mary's, all we saw was black smoke.  Saw a few hellicopters getting dip buckets.
> 
> We saw trucks from st. mary's, even North Beach, which is like 45 - 60 minutes away.
> 
> Then we saw an *old couple run into the back of a cop car * and tore up their car like crazy, the cop car was fine, and the K-9 in the back seat was barking like crazy.
> 
> Seems like the best time to speed in Calvert right now,


 http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1826


----------



## ranger73

itsbob said:
			
		

> WOWZA.. normally I would say that's just a fluke image.. but I don't think I've ever got the chills like I just did looking at one of those images before..




This is really not too uncommon.  I have seen quite a few from drill houses and actual house fires.  It's pretty freaky though!


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> And I'm sure that arson specialists know slightly more than we do about how to correctly determine the cause of a fire.


I'm sure they do, I just want to know how they do it  

And it ticks me off that I have to use a firelog to get my fireplace going when I'm _trying_ to start a fire.  Yet someone can set a whole town ablaze with a friggin' lit cigarette!


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'm sure they do, I just want to know how they do it
> 
> And it ticks me off that I have to use a firelog to get my fireplace going when I'm _trying_ to start a fire.  Yet someone can set a whole town ablaze with a friggin' lit cigarette!




:


BTW, Catt... you see/smell anything yet?


----------



## Railroad

itsbob said:
			
		

> WOWZA.. normally I would say that's just a fluke image.. but I don't think I've ever got the chills like I just did looking at one of those images before..


Looks like the soul of a feller who didn't pay his electric bill!


----------



## kom526

MMDad said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1826


FOP tags on the car...irony anyone?


----------



## MMDad

kom526 said:
			
		

> FOP tags on the car...irony anyone?


 I saw that too. Think he got a ticket?


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And it ticks me off that I have to use a firelog to get my fireplace going when I'm _trying_ to start a fire.  Yet someone can set a whole town ablaze with a friggin' lit cigarette!



Collect pine cones, dip the bottoms of the pine cones in candle wax.  Set 5 or 6 of these under your logs and light the wax.  Presto.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Collect pine cones, dip the bottoms of the pine cones in candle wax.  Set 5 or 6 of these under your logs and light the wax.  Presto.


I think I should be able to just throw a lit cigarette in there and presto.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think I should be able to just throw a lit cigarette in there and presto.




It's  never as easy as the cigarette makes it look.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think I should be able to just throw a lit cigarette in there and presto.


 You have to walk away after you throw in the cigarette.  Then when you come back your house will be on fire.  At least that's what happened at my grandma's house. :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think I should be able to just throw a lit cigarette in there and presto.


Flicker!!


----------



## kwillia

A few years back, I was coming back from lunch and upon walking up to the building I noticed a flicked butt had started a fire at the side of the building. I caught it soon enough that I was able to put it out with two pots of coffee (first thing I grabbed when I walked in). The dang caffeine addicts were pizzed at me for dumping their coffee tho...


----------



## Masey

This is just one more reason to support a state-wide smoking ban.  The Flickers are just ruining it for all the responsible smokers.


----------



## mAlice

Masey said:
			
		

> This is just one more reason to support a state-wide smoking ban.  The Flickers are just ruining it for all the responsible smokers.




Guess we should ban lightening, too.


----------



## Masey

elaine said:
			
		

> Guess we should ban lightening, too.



Well, last time I checked lightning was a natural ocurrence - there’s absolutely nothing natural about cigarettes!


----------



## mAlice

Masey said:
			
		

> Well, last time I checked lightning was a natural ocurrence - there’s absolutely nothing natural about cigarettes!




Grill's aren't natural, either.  Do you use one?  What about campers who start forest fires...should we stop allowing camp fires?  Accidents happen.  Get over it.


----------



## Masey

elaine said:
			
		

> Grill's aren't natural, either.  Do you use one?  What about campers who start forest fires...should we stop allowing camp fires?  Accidents happen.  Get over it.



Get over what?


----------



## mAlice

Masey said:
			
		

> Get over what?



Your desire to control the world.


----------



## Masey

elaine said:
			
		

> Your desire to control one's environment.



:fixed:


----------



## mAlice

Masey said:
			
		

> :fixed:



It's my environment, too.  Stop being a nazi.


----------



## MMDad

Masey said:
			
		

> This is just one more reason to support a state-wide smoking ban.  The Flickers are just ruining it for all the responsible smokers.


Flicking is already illegal. What makes you think that making it more illegal would help?


----------



## Masey

MMDad said:
			
		

> Flicking is already illegal. What makes you think that making it more illegal would help?



I don't think that.  I do think that instances like this one will definitely help in the effort to ban smoking in all public areas.


----------



## Masey

elaine said:
			
		

> It's my environment, too.  Stop being a nazi.



That comment is offensive to me and other Jewish/Christian people.


----------



## MMDad

Masey said:
			
		

> That comment is offensive to me and other Jewish/Christian people.


 Be careful. Don't sit down before removing the stick. It will cause serious injuries.


----------



## harleygirl

MMDad said:
			
		

> Be careful. Don't sit down before removing the stick. It will cause serious injuries.


----------



## Masey

MMDad said:
			
		

> Be careful. Don't sit down before removing the stick. It will cause serious injuries.



Why do you think I have a stick up my azz?


----------



## slotted

Masey said:
			
		

> That comment is offensive to me and other Jewish/Christian people.


Boo effin hoo!


----------



## MMDad

Masey said:
			
		

> Why do you think I have a stick up my azz?


 Because of the stupid comment you made.


----------



## virgovictoria

Masey said:
			
		

> This is just one more reason to support a state-wide smoking ban.  The Flickers are just ruining it for all the responsible smokers.


Eff Off.  That is all.


----------



## virgovictoria

Masey said:
			
		

> That comment is offensive to me and other Jewish/Christian people.


Wait, I wasn't done.  Eff you and the horse you rode in on.  

That might be all.


----------



## Nickel

Question. How can you be Jewish/Christian?  Wouldn't you either be one or the other?


----------



## dems4me

Nickel said:
			
		

> Question. How can you be Jewish/Christian?  Wouldn't you either be one or the other?


----------



## mAlice

Masey said:
			
		

> That comment is offensive to me and other Jewish/Christian people.


Tough.


----------



## slotted

Nickel said:
			
		

> Question. How can you be Jewish/Christian?  Wouldn't you either be one or the other?


Hilter claimed to be Christian as well.


----------



## MMDad

slotted said:
			
		

> Hilter claimed to be Christian as well.


 Good point. Christianity, especially the Catholic church, ignored the holocaust.


----------



## slotted

MMDad said:
			
		

> Good point. Christianity, especially the Catholic church, ignored the holocaust.


So, why's this Nazi offended?


----------



## camily

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/
Just sharing.


----------



## MMDad

slotted said:
			
		

> So, why's this Nazi offended?


 That one is the easiest question yet! He thought that by invoking two religions, everyone would jump on his bandwagon. It's a common tactic used by the stupid when they have nothing else. For example, JPC is trying to use religion to get votes, but he is too stupid to fool the electorate.


----------



## Masey

MMDad said:
			
		

> Because of the stupid comment you made.



What stupid comment?


----------



## ylexot

I think the fire got mentioned on Fox News yesterday.  It looked like the Lighthouse/Bowens fire, but they said it was "near Annapolis".  I guess Solomon's is near Annapolis if you are looking at a country-wide map.


----------



## willie

ylexot said:
			
		

> I think the fire got mentioned on Fox News yesterday.  It looked like the Lighthouse/Bowens fire, but they said it was "near Annapolis".  I guess Solomon's is near Annapolis if you are looking at a country-wide map.


There was a very big brush fire near Annapolis within the last few days.


----------



## Masey

> That comment is offensive to me and other Jewish/Christian people.





			
				Nickel said:
			
		

> Question. How can you be Jewish/Christian?  Wouldn't you either be one or the other?



Where does it say I'm Jewish as well as Christian?


----------



## Masey

willie said:
			
		

> There was a very big brush fire near Annapolis within the last few days.



Started by another cigarette flicker, I'm sure!


----------



## Nickel

Masey said:
			
		

> Where does it say I'm Jewish as well as Christian?


 Your comment implies "me and others like me".  That's like saying that the racism thread offends me, and other black/white people.  Doesn't make sense, does it bright eyes?  Anyways, stop digging up old stuff.  We've moved onto more recent news.


----------



## Masey

Nickel said:
			
		

> Your comment implies "me and others like me".  That's like saying that the racism thread offends me, and other black/white people.  Doesn't make sense, does it bright eyes?  Anyways, stop digging up old stuff.  We've moved onto more recent news.



You mean it doesn't make sense to you.  My comment does not imply "Me and others like me."  Actually, it implies "me, Jewish and/or Christians."  Anyways, who are you to tell me to stop anything!  I'm so happy you've moved on.


----------



## MMDad

Masey said:
			
		

> You mean it doesn't make sense to you.  My comment does not imply "Me and others like me."  Actually, it implies "me, Jewish and/or Christians."  Anyways, who are you to tell me to stop anything!  I'm so happy you've moved on.


 Does that stick ever poke you in the eye?


----------



## Masey

MMDad said:
			
		

> Does that stick ever poke you in the eye?



How much fruit do you pick a day from that big azz branch hanging out your rear end?


----------



## Masey

> Big Fire! 03-17-2006 07:51 PM jews &amp; christians? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



To whomever left this karma comment - what are you trying to say?


----------



## Ponytail

Masey said:
			
		

> How much fruit do you pick a day from that big azz branch hanging out your rear end?



Where else would you put an azz branch?  :shrug:


----------

